# 189 Invitations: March 2020



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Initial information on the Feb round looks good.

Let's hope March round is good.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

fingers crossed they keep this trend consistent  
but knowing they usually cut the number of invitations towards the end of each financial year, have to be honest that i feel worried


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

juni_001 said:


> fingers crossed they keep this trend consistent
> but knowing they usually cut the number of invitations towards the end of each financial year, have to be honest that i feel worried


that should be the April, May and June round.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

I have this horrible feeling that it will take at least a couple of months to clear all the November / December DOEs.. so for me, Non Pro-rata sitting at 90 points with a January 10 DOE will have to wait until April I guess. I'm just worried that by then a lot of people would have increased their points to 95 and I might fall behind again as always haha


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I have the same feeling. It looks like DHA is purposefully making sure that non-pro rata and pro-rata invites have a similar last invite date. I still remember back in the day when there was at least a few months difference between non-prorata and pop rata last invite days.


Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lay Lee (Nov 29, 2019)

Mr. said:


> Initial information on the Feb round looks good.
> 
> Let's hope March round is good.


There is definitely a hope for you, May done, June & July next


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I have this feeling that says soon the points are going to go upto 95. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Lay Lee said:


> There is definitely a hope for you, May done, June & July next


I had a feeling that if Feb round is the same as Jan round then they would reach till June DOE,

and then I get a chance in March round. but after feb round I feel like my chances have dropped to April now. 

Let's hope for the best. :fingerscrossed:

Cheers


----------



## shanbe11 (Dec 5, 2019)

*shanbe11*



Mr. said:


> that should be the April, May and June round.


Thats for the years where they had given huge invites, but this financial year already they have screwed a lot more than they do in the past..  So lets hope they continue the same number of invites for the rest of the year. I know am optimistic


----------



## Allforit (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi,

I'm sitting at 85 points, ANZSCO code 263311 since 2nd Nov 2019. No other option left to increase points. Any possibility in near future for an invite? Since i'm in non-pro rata, seems little dim. Any suggestions welcome.

Regards,
DK


----------



## Allforit (Feb 11, 2020)

single4lyf said:


> I have this horrible feeling that it will take at least a couple of months to clear all the November / December DOEs.. so for me, Non Pro-rata sitting at 90 points with a January 10 DOE will have to wait until April I guess. I'm just worried that by then a lot of people would have increased their points to 95 and I might fall behind again as always haha


I've similar feeling. However i'm sitting short of 5 points in non pro-rata, currently at 85 with Nov 2019 DOE. I don't know how long i'll have to wait. Only one option left is to do NAATI, but that too is a lot of investment as i'll need to fly to Australia for the same. Still it'll take me to 90. :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Allforit said:


> I've similar feeling. However i'm sitting short of 5 points in non pro-rata, currently at 85 with Nov 2019 DOE. I don't know how long i'll have to wait. Only one option left is to do NAATI, but that too is a lot of investment as i'll need to fly to Australia for the same. Still it'll take me to 90. :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2:


Hi,

I am sailing in the same boat.

Telecom engineer 263311 with 85 pts. DOE 12 DEC 2019.

Have you searched for other visa options 190/491.

If yes, Did you find any state where telco engineer is eligible to apply.


----------



## Allforit (Feb 11, 2020)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sailing in the same boat.
> 
> ...


I Looked for state sponsorship, but couldn't find any until now. Then from the states perspective, even though its in MLTSSL in couple of states but none of them are sponsoring. So just sitting here and waiting for that day. 

I don't even have any option left to get extra 5 points except i spend quite much for NAATI to get 5 points.

What're your plans, are you seeking some other mode to increase the points?

Cheers!


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-february-2020-estimates/

Here it is . New predictions.. 

Seriouly, Doing this cycle of checking estimates, wait for invitation,subscribing to new thread for too long.. Hopefully there will be some momentum in invites in the coming months..


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Allforit said:


> I Looked for state sponsorship, but couldn't find any until now. Then from the states perspective, even though its in MLTSSL in couple of states but none of them are sponsoring. So just sitting here and waiting for that day.
> 
> I don't even have any option left to get extra 5 points except i spend quite much for NAATI to get 5 points.
> 
> ...


I am also looking for NAATI and few other options.

Please send me ur whatsapp number as PM, we can be in touch for further proceedings.


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

I have seen this on SkillSelect. Any comments?
_Posted on: 11/02/2020 at 09:20

Please be aware: if you receive an invitation and lodge a visa application and the assessed points score is less than what was claimed in your EOI, or you cannot provide evidence of a claimed factor - the visa application may be refused._


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

venkatesh581 said:


> I have seen this on SkillSelect. Any comments?
> _Posted on: 11/02/2020 at 09:20
> 
> Please be aware: if you receive an invitation and lodge a visa application and the assessed points score is less than what was claimed in your EOI, or you cannot provide evidence of a claimed factor - the visa application may be refused._


Its nothing but a general information and warning which many of us are already aware about!!


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

venkatesh581 said:


> I have seen this on SkillSelect. Any comments?
> _Posted on: 11/02/2020 at 09:20
> 
> Please be aware: if you receive an invitation and lodge a visa application and the assessed points score is less than what was claimed in your EOI, or you cannot provide evidence of a claimed factor - the visa application may be refused._


Ofcourse it will be refused. If they didn't every one will claim more points than what they have. It should be obvious, not even worth mentioning.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

venkatesh581 said:


> I have seen this on SkillSelect. Any comments?
> _Posted on: 11/02/2020 at 09:20
> 
> Please be aware: if you receive an invitation and lodge a visa application and the assessed points score is less than what was claimed in your EOI, or you cannot provide evidence of a claimed factor - the visa application may be refused._


Maybe the DHA are aware about the confusion regarding the work experience points and are just warning people not to claim more points.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

lakskant said:


> https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invite-february-2020-estimates/
> 
> Here it is . New predictions..
> 
> Seriouly, Doing this cycle of checking estimates, wait for invitation,subscribing to new thread for too long.. Hopefully there will be some momentum in invites in the coming months..


I think Paul the Octopus was more accurate at predicting things than Iscah.


----------



## kp2174 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello there,

Can I know that What is the possibility of ITA for ICT security specialist with 90 points? DOE - 29/01/20

THANKS


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

kp2174 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Can I know that What is the possibility of ITA for ICT security specialist with 90 points? DOE - 29/01/20
> 
> THANKS


Nobody knows. 
It all depends upon the size of future invitation rounds.


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> I have this feeling that says soon the points are going to go upto 95.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


I feel worried too especially after seeing the cutoff date for 261313 which is 16 Nov, 2019 as per iscah. This is the date when the new points change took affect. God know how many new eois were filed on or just after this date!


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Ak1801 said:


> I feel worried too especially after seeing the cutoff date for 261313 which is 16 Nov, 2019 as per iscah. This is the date when the new points change took affect. God know how many new eois were filed on or just after this date!


Not necessarily. Most single ppl and ppl with skilled partner before 16 Nov have a much earlier DOE without change.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

As per Iscah 95 got cleared till Feb 10 2020. IF this is true, then after Feb round there will be 0 95 pointers.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

adumithu said:


> As per Iscah 95 got cleared till Feb 10 2020. IF this is true, then after Feb round there will be 0 95 pointers.


But that's what happened in Jan as well. And suddenly a lot of 95s walked in during FEB round.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

adumithu said:


> As per Iscah 95 got cleared till Feb 10 2020. IF this is true, then after Feb round there will be 0 95 pointers.


That's a wrong assumption to make. There will be people with 95 points creating EOI between now and March round.


----------



## shanbe11 (Dec 5, 2019)

*shanbe11*



Ak1801 said:


> I feel worried too especially after seeing the cutoff date for 261313 which is 16 Nov, 2019 as per iscah. This is the date when the new points change took affect. God know how many new eois were filed on or just after this date!


I guess we have got the later FOI in Dec-19 month, 90 pointers are around 600 i guess, there should not be huge crowd sitting there..


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

fugitive_4u said:


> That's a wrong assumption to make. There will be people with 95 points creating EOI between now and March round.



Sure Mate. I meant if the information is true by Feb 11th there will be 0 95 pointers.
Later between Feb and March there will be 95 pointers for sure.

If the number is many, it could be even because of Fake EOIs.


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Not necessarily. Most single ppl and ppl with skilled partner before 16 Nov have a much earlier DOE without change.


Hmm.. that makes sense.


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

shanbe11 said:


> I guess we have got the later FOI in Dec-19 month, 90 pointers are around 600 i guess, there should not be huge crowd sitting there..


I have requested an FOI for 25 Jan, 2020. Will share once I get it. It seems they are taking more time for generating and issuing the FOI these days.


----------



## Sureshskb (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi all. 
DOE: 31/1/2020
POINTS:90
OCCUPTAION: 233914 ENG TECHNOLOGIST 

What are the chances for invite in next round.?


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

Sureshskb said:


> Hi all.
> DOE: 31/1/2020
> POINTS:90
> OCCUPTAION: 233914 ENG TECHNOLOGIST
> ...


very slim. Its gonna take one to two rounds to clear the EOI with DOE 16/11; 17/11 and 18/11. Unless the next round is huge like 2500, u will have to wait for several rounds. But with 90 points, I believe u can get one in this FY.


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

Ak1801 said:


> shanbe11 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we have got the later FOI in Dec-19 month, 90 pointers are around 600 i guess, there should not be huge crowd sitting there..
> ...



Thank . Do share the FOI


----------



## Carter.lz (Nov 29, 2019)

JennyWang said:


> Not necessarily. Most single ppl and ppl with skilled partner before 16 Nov have a much earlier DOE without change.



Hi Jenny

Have you been invited in the Feb round? Some are saying people from non-pro group with 90 points got invitation and DOE is 17/11/20. 

Just want to estimate how many invitations DHA issued this time.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Carter.lz said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> Have you been invited in the Feb round? Some are saying people from non-pro group with 90 points got invitation and DOE is 17/11/20.
> 
> ...


You can get a rough idea from Iscah 
Check there

Cheers


----------



## Carter.lz (Nov 29, 2019)

NB said:


> You can get a rough idea from Iscah
> Check there
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB

Thanks for your reply. 

I checked the ISCAH and it's great to know non-pro group has crossed 16/11. 

I have 90 points and DOE is 08/01. Hopefully can get invitation in March round. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Carter.lz said:


> Hi Jenny
> 
> Have you been invited in the Feb round? Some are saying people from non-pro group with 90 points got invitation and DOE is 17/11/20.
> 
> ...


No I haven't. still waiting


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm hoping all you 90 pointers get invited very soon because I'm an 85 pointer, 2613 with 20 Feb 2019 DoE hahahah


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Brookfield said:


> I'm hoping all you 90 pointers get invited very soon because I'm an 85 pointer, 2613 with 20 Feb 2019 DoE hahahah


Is there any hope for offshore 85 pointers either in 189 or 
190 (85 + 5)? 
Job code 261313
DOE: 26th June 2019

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sana123 (May 25, 2018)

Same situation. 189 - Software Engineer - 85 points. Offshore. Victoria 190 points. Any other options we have? Any other states we can apply to? 491 options any?
Please guide. 

DoE Sept 2019


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

Someone shared new FOI for 31/12/2019.

Here is the link:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/11QVBGDwvTkvazTSIxFabwZ6MlrfpBqn2/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## jags007 (Jan 13, 2020)

Ak1801 said:


> Someone shared new FOI for 31/12/2019.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/11QVBGDwvTkvazTSIxFabwZ6MlrfpBqn2/view?usp=drivesdk


It is interesting to note that for occupation 261311 , the number of 95 pointers(208) are higher than 90 pointers (80) . I wonder if these are the Fake EOIs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jags007 said:


> It is interesting to note that for occupation 261311 , the number of 95 pointers(208) are higher than 90 pointers (80) . I wonder if these are the Fake EOIs.


A whole lot of suspended EOIs have been made active or new ones lodged
Very suspicious 
But I doubt if DHA would be bothered to Investigate 
They are not bothered if EOIs are wasted for reasons best known to them

I wonder if anyone has filed a FOI to ask how many invites did not apply in each round anzsco code wise
The time limit for applying for December round is over so that data should be available with DHA 

Cheers


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

NB said:


> jags007 said:
> 
> 
> > It is interesting to note that for occupation 261311 , the number of 95 pointers(208) are higher than 90 pointers (80) . I wonder if these are the Fake EOIs.
> ...



If you check Jan round cutoff total for 95 pointers across all category is 285 and in foi only for 2613 it's around 280 which means DHA has already filtered in Jan round and i think same they would have done in Feb round.......it's better to inform them about suspended eoi scam as well through email so that they can catch hold of old eoi holder and new one if any and they can blacklist them for lifetime n their fee money gets wasted so that no one dare to fool DHA in future n learns a good leason.


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

Guys a small request . Kindly inform DHA of any scam / fraud currently going on to DHA via email so that they know and can act promptly n punish guilty.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

I requested FA (screenshot in the attached file) for the number of visa applications for the group 2335, Industrial, Mechanical and Prodcution Engineers.
And the information I received is that 62 people applied for the FY 2019-2020, up to 30.11.2019. If I am not mistaken, a number of receieved invitations at that point were around 150. Do the math.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Number of applications in the pipeline as at 31/10/19
189 - primary applicants = 5434 secondary applicants = 6525
total = 11959

190 - primary applicants = 7255 secondary applicants =7853
total = 15108




the number of application granted from 1/7/19 - 31/10/19
189 - primary = 1994 secondary = 2530 
total : 4524

190 - primary = 2997 secondary = 3042
total : 6039

source: DHA FOI


Assuming DHA grants all the applications in the pipeline as at 31/10/19 in this financial year, they will roughly reach the target quota for this financial year. considering 16/11/19 change having given massive advantages to singles, the number of secondary applicants consuming the 189 place will be dramatically drops(as ischa predict 2.0 to 1.4 per application). Meaning it would be safe for DHA to continue inviting 1,000/month from now on and still they will not likely to max out the quota for 189 for the next financial year. Of course, 'IF' DHA is happy to fill the entire 189 places. 

whats your thoughts?


----------



## Arshbir Thind (Feb 16, 2020)

*Estimates for wait on 90*


I have done some handy work and obtained data from the latest FOI 31St Dec and imported into Excel and made some estimated predictions for wait/ possibility for 85points 90 points if we can enter the invites manually. Thanks, Hope it helps.

drive.google.com/open?id=1fM4m17PYUfEOpumOSB3wET7otTijEKKH


----------



## Arshbir Thind (Feb 16, 2020)

*Estimates*



Arshbir Thind said:


> I have done some handy work and obtained data from the latest FOI 31St Dec and imported into Excel and made some estimated predictions for wait/ possibility for 85points 90 points if we can enter the invites manually. Thanks, Hope it helps.
> 
> drive.google.com/open?id=1fM4m17PYUfEOpumOSB3wET7otTijEKKH


This data will be useful for Non pro-rata occupations only have to dip a lot deeper for pro-rata occupations and get the split for Accounts as they have weirdly high application and invite allocations.


----------



## Sunilpau837 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi,
Just a quick query. Currently I am on 85 points, as I am losing 5 points for my age. I am turning 25 0n feb 2021. I was just wondering when I turn 25 next February will my date of effect change to feb or will it still remain the same which is august 2019.
Thanks


----------



## balim (May 27, 2018)

Sunilpau837 said:


> Hi,
> Just a quick query. Currently I am on 85 points, as I am losing 5 points for my age. I am turning 25 0n feb 2021. I was just wondering when I turn 25 next February will my date of effect change to feb or will it still remain the same which is august 2019.
> Thanks


Yes, it will. DOE changes with the point change.


----------



## yg120814 (Jun 6, 2019)

Accountant with 95 Point, DOE 24 May 2019, cannot wait for March 2020 round.... I am praying ATM!!


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Arshbir Thind said:


> I have done some handy work and obtained data from the latest FOI 31St Dec and imported into Excel and made some estimated predictions for wait/ possibility for 85points 90 points if we can enter the invites manually. Thanks, Hope it helps.
> 
> drive.google.com/open?id=1fM4m17PYUfEOpumOSB3wET7otTijEKKH


Nice work.

So according to the FOI, on 31st there were 226 2613* 90 pointers.

Assuming 65% (out of which 25% is normally given to 2613*) - 35% pro and non-pro-rata split of invitations, around 165 to 170 should have gone to 2613 in January round.

Yet 2613* 90 pointers is still only at 16th November 2019 (according to ISCAH) after Feb round which was estimated to be around 800 to 1200 invitations.

Something does not add up. Can anyone please explain?


----------



## Arshbir Thind (Feb 16, 2020)

kunsal said:


> Nice work.
> 
> So according to the FOI, on 31st there were 226 2613* 90 pointers.
> 
> ...


If you are in 2613 UNIT GROUP 2613 SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS
It has subgroups info @ december 31:*Total @90=526 @95=223*
261311 Analyst Programmer ([email protected],had 208 95 point EOI @ december 31)
261312 Developer Programmer(174,8)
261313 Software Engineer(226,7)
261399 Software and Applications Programmers nec(23,0)

So suppose 165 invites in jan and feb (330 total and still around 400 odd waiting @90) then its still on 16 November clearing people who claimed regional point etc.

hope this answer your ques....


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

kunsal said:


> Arshbir Thind said:
> 
> 
> > I have done some handy work and obtained data from the latest FOI 31St Dec and imported into Excel and made some estimated predictions for wait/ possibility for 85points 90 points if we can enter the invites manually. Thanks, Hope it helps.
> ...



Yes even i was thinking in Jan round from total 298 for 26313 around 160 for 90 and138 gone for 95 though it won't be that much as in invitation for all stream total count was 285 so 138 will contribute to 48% approx + Feb round invite of 1000 so taking same 265 like July round = 230 (90 pointers)+ 35 (95) as till Jan it was cleared so 230 +160 = 390 (90 pointers ) so till Dec 31 as per that sheet it's 503 so as per calculation only 113 people shuld be in queue ( +/- 20).


----------



## Arshbir Thind (Feb 16, 2020)

Arshbir Thind said:


> If you are in 2613 UNIT GROUP 2613 SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS
> It has subgroups info @ december 31:*Total @90=526 @95=223*
> 261311 Analyst Programmer ([email protected],had 208 95 point EOI @ december 31)
> 261312 Developer Programmer(174,8)
> ...





kunsal said:


> Nice work.
> 
> So according to the FOI, on 31st there were 226 2613* 90 pointers.
> 
> ...


Sorry added the wrong no of invites i am from non-prorata didn,t know that 2613 had like 250+ invites if that's the case then you guys are spot on probably around 130ish people waiting.


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

yg120814 said:


> Accountant with 95 Point, DOE 24 May 2019, cannot wait for March 2020 round.... I am praying ATM!!


 I was under the impression that all may 95 pointers were cleared. Anyways you will definitely recieve invite in the next round..


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

yg120814 said:


> Accountant with 95 Point, DOE 24 May 2019, cannot wait for March 2020 round.... I am praying ATM!!


there is definitely some good news waiting for you in the March round.

All the best.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Sunilpau837 said:


> Hi,
> Just a quick query. Currently I am on 85 points, as I am losing 5 points for my age. I am turning 25 0n feb 2021. I was just wondering when I turn 25 next February will my date of effect change to feb or will it still remain the same which is august 2019.
> Thanks


you would be gaining points when you turn 25, not losing. 

Also DOE changes when there are changes in points therefore your DOE would become Feb 2021


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

kunsal said:


> Nice work.
> 
> So according to the FOI, on 31st there were 226 2613* 90 pointers.
> 
> ...


Can you please share the original document of FOI ? 
cannot open this one, and does this have all the occupations or just 2613? i am looking for 2611*


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

kunsal said:


> Nice work.
> 
> So according to the FOI, on 31st there were 226 2613* 90 pointers.
> 
> ...


ISACH does more generic estimate, but if you have hardcore data then your prediction might be right.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

FOI log with EOI data till 12th January, 2020
View attachment FA 200100442 DOCUMENT RELEASED.PDF


----------



## stev_tuman (Nov 18, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> FOI log with EOI data till 12th January, 2020
> View attachment 91678


thanks champ :clap2:


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> FOI log with EOI data till 12th January, 2020
> View attachment 91678


thx for sharing, but seems there are some format errors. Could you pls upload it again or the errors were there already when you got this? Thx again


----------



## Arshbir Thind (Feb 16, 2020)

Johnnytheman said:


> thx for sharing, but seems there are some format errors. Could you pls upload it again or the errors were there already when you got this? Thx again


Yeah, quite few digts are missing some occupation that have 600 Eoi its showing 60...due to missing verticle line of text? did Doha issue like this or the error crept in when you tried to convert/format change?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Johnnytheman said:


> thx for sharing, but seems there are some format errors. Could you pls upload it again or the errors were there already when you got this? Thx again


This is how it was issued unfortunately!!


----------



## gurmee11 (Oct 7, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> This is how it was issued unfortunately!!


Hi Gents,

I have submitted EOI with 85 points in 261399 and claimed PY points but in this FOI ,
no candidate at 85 points with PY for 261399


----------



## Arshbir Thind (Feb 16, 2020)

gurmee11 said:


> Hi Gents,
> 
> I have submitted EOI with 85 points in 261399 and claimed PY points but in this FOI ,
> no candidate at 85 points with PY for 261399


There are actually 50 candidates there with PY a whole line of text is missing in this issue you can refer to the FOI document issued on 31st december that has [email protected] now we have [email protected] that means some invites like say 7-10 went to 90. and [email protected] in that document means if [email protected] without PY then 50(close estimate)since word 5 is missing with PY @85....hope this helps.Link to the FOI from 31st that someone posted here.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Yrg5QWFI7bwFdI4L5EysEuRXI04f7pZy

hope this helps


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi all,
Need a clarification if anyone came across this scenario..

I have an assessment from EA-233513 in July 2019. I lodged my EOI then. Later I got another assessment through EA with 233914. So I updated my EOI with new occupation. DOE is still with old date as points didn't change. Will there be any issues as date of effect is before date of current assessment?


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> FOI log with EOI data till 12th January, 2020
> View attachment 91678


The numbers don’t add up for 2339’s when you compare it to the 31st Dec 2019 FOI.

A whole lot of 80’s are gone as in 400+ to less tham 100.Am I missing something?


----------



## Carter.lz (Nov 29, 2019)

ev12 said:


> Hi all,
> Need a clarification if anyone came across this scenario..
> 
> I have an assessment from EA-233513 in July 2019. I lodged my EOI then. Later I got another assessment through EA with 233914. So I updated my EOI with new occupation. DOE is still with old date as points didn't change. Will there be any issues as date of effect is before date of current assessment?
> ...


I think this will lead to the rejection of your application.

You dont need to change your original EOI as 2335 and 2339 are in different group. You just need to create a new EOI with your new skill assessment. When you receive the invitation with one EOI, just remember suspend the other one so you wont waste other people's chances.

I have two skill assessments, 233914 and 234212, and i'm doing this way.


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Carter.lz said:


> I think this will lead to the rejection of your application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Carter. Appreciate your response.
And yes. Definitely will suspend other EOIs once invited.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

Sharing the link to FOI for 12/01/2020.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/17e_hxl5QZp-pln6FBNHpIKF8eqi2BRAC/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Carter.lz said:


> I think this will lead to the rejection of your application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's perfectly correct to amend old eoi if you got a new assessment in other occupation. Can change all details (assessment outcome date & anzsco) and DOE wouldn't change if there is no change in points. Guys have done it in the past without any issue.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> It's perfectly correct to amend old eoi if you got a new assessment in other occupation. Can change all details (assessment outcome date & anzsco) and DOE wouldn't change if there is no change in points. Guys have done it in the past without any issue.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks for your input Kodaan28!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

I have done my ACS and submitted EOI as well, my query here is:

If I change my job/company, is it required to do the ACS again for this new job. However, I don't claim points for the same as I have already achieved maximum points for experience (more than 8 years after deduction by ACS).

Please suggest.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> I have done my ACS and submitted EOI as well, my query here is:
> 
> If I change my job/company, is it required to do the ACS again for this new job. However, I don't claim points for the same as I have already achieved maximum points for experience (more than 8 years after deduction by ACS).
> 
> ...


When you leave the job stop claiming points
Then no need for going for ACS assessment again

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

NB said:


> When you leave the job stop claiming points
> 
> Then no need for going for ACS assessment again
> 
> ...


Thanks NB for your response.

I need to update EOI with my new job by selecting "No" in employment field or this is also not required? Please suggest.



Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AussizMig said:


> Thanks NB for your response.
> 
> I need to update EOI with my new job by selecting "No" in employment field or this is also not required? Please suggest.
> 
> ...


You have to update the EOI and mark the new employment as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

NB said:


> You have to update the EOI and mark the new employment as non relevant
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Sure, thanks NB

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

Ak1801 said:


> shanbe11 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess we have got the later FOI in Dec-19 month, 90 pointers are around 600 i guess, there should not be huge crowd sitting there..
> ...



Hi, did you get the requested FOI. plz do share . Thanks


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

Ak1801 said:


> Sharing the link to FOI for 12/01/2020.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/17e_hxl5QZp-pln6FBNHpIKF8eqi2BRAC/view?usp=drivesdk


I think Info is not upto the actuals as i noticed that single digit appears at double digit position so i think it's possible that the hundred position is also not printed which changes actual count. Frankly I have never seen foi which has lots of digits been missed. Seems like printing issues. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arshbir Thind (Feb 16, 2020)

Can anyone inform me what do DOHA charge to issue the FOI i know it's free ti lodge it but are there any charges they take to Compile the data?


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Arshbir Thind said:


> Can anyone inform me what do DOHA charge to issue the FOI i know it's free ti lodge it but are there any charges they take to Compile the data?


Free of cost... most of the times


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

Sleepingneha said:


> Hi, did you get the requested FOI. plz do share . Thanks


Not yet.. I suppose there is a long queue for FOI requests as well.


----------



## ukkhan20 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hello Guys,

I initially submitted an EOI with all (189, 190, 491) visas combined. Since i do not have any work experience or job offer i do not meet the WA state criteria so i updated it on 19th of February so it has only 189 visa. 

But then I received an invitation for 491 visa (via email) for same EOI which is confusing.

I am concerned because if an EOI has more than one visa under it and an invitation is received for any visa then EOI gets locked. BUT the EOI in fact has only 189 visa since 19th of Feb !

Please advise me what to do and if i should be concerned ?

Thank You
Umar Khan


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

hi everyone,
i have lodged 189 EOI on 90 points (registered nurse-aged care) DOE- 19/02/2020. can i expect the invitation next month or i will have to wait few months?
thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ukkhan20 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I initially submitted an EOI with all (189, 190, 491) visas combined. Since i do not have any work experience or job offer i do not meet the WA state criteria so i updated it on 19th of February so it has only 189 visa.
> 
> ...


You have probably received a pre invite 
So till such time that you submit your application to the state, and they send you the final invite, your EOI will not be frozen
So you decide if you want to move ahead with the 491 application or not

Cheers


----------



## Hemanta123 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hey guys 

Any idea for RN,NEC, 254499

EOI 189
Lodged date: 16/11/2019
Points : 85


----------



## ukkhan20 (Feb 9, 2020)

NB said:


> You have probably received a pre invite
> So till such time that you submit your application to the state, and they send you the final invite, your EOI will not be frozen
> So you decide if you want to move ahead with the 491 application or not
> 
> Cheers


Can you elaborate on pre-invite please ?

The email states that i need to apply within 28 days.

Also, as per my knowledge at least six months experience or job offer is required for state nomination (graduate stream). Since i have neither, i don't think applying is an option for me.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Hemanta123 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Any idea for RN,NEC, 254499
> 
> ...


It's difficult to predict invitations but the trend for 189 is 90 or 95 points these days. Better option would be to try for 190 for different states and checking if you are eligible or not.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

*Finalllllyyyyy!*

Hey Guys!

Happy to inform you all that I received my final invite from VIC FOR 190 and I can't be more happy than this. Now just one and last step left for Aussie dream to become a reality. *So, officially I'm out of the 189 race now.*

Hang in there guys, Your invite will be around the corner. Be patient. I started my process for Aus in March, 2017 (IELTS-->Applied in AHPRA-->Did my overseas bridging program-->gain Aus license as a RN-->skills assessment-->PTE-->EOI) and now here I'm. 3 years went by.

Things do look doubtful at times but keep going for your dream.


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

negi said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that I received my final invite from VIC FOR 190 and I can't be more happy than this. Now just one and last step left for Aussie dream to become a reality. *So, officially I'm out of the 189 race now.*
> 
> ...



Congratulations... Did you get the preinvite or invite directly......n for which jobcode.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ukkhan20 said:


> Can you elaborate on pre-invite please ?
> 
> The email states that i need to apply within 28 days.
> 
> Also, as per my knowledge at least six months experience or job offer is required for state nomination (graduate stream). Since i have neither, i don't think applying is an option for me.


That’s the pre invite
If you are not eligible, then don’t apply
It will be a waste of time money and energy 

Cheers


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

Sleepingneha said:


> Congratulations... Did you get the preinvite or invite directly......n for which jobcode.


Hey! My job code is 254415 (Registered Nurse). Yes, I did receive the Pre-invite first and then the final invite. See my signature for the timeline.


----------



## guestm50 (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi Guys,

I havea query. I have submitted an EOI for 189 but since i am not sure when i will get an invite I am goign to take 482 visa sponosrhip from my employer. The issue is LMT will be finished one day before my current visa expiry and they will be flling for visa on the last day of my current visa which is Saturday. I have been told that I will get bridging visa as soon as my application is submitted and it doesn't matter if ots saturday . Is that correct? what happens they submitted my application on the last day of my visa expiry which is saturady and i get bridging visa one day later? will i be overtsaying my current visa or will it be alright since my application was submitted in time?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

guestm50 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I havea query. I have submitted an EOI for 189 but since i am not sure when i will get an invite I am goign to take 482 visa sponosrhip from my employer. The issue is LMT will be finished one day before my current visa expiry and they will be flling for visa on the last day of my current visa which is Saturday. I have been told that I will get bridging visa as soon as my application is submitted and it doesn't matter if ots saturday . Is that correct? what happens they submitted my application on the last day of my visa expiry which is saturady and i get bridging visa one day later? will i be overtsaying my current visa or will it be alright since my application was submitted in time?


Which visa are you on currently?
Have you checked how many days you are allowed to live in Australia legally after expiry ?

Cheers


----------



## guestm50 (Feb 25, 2020)

NB said:


> Which visa are you on currently?
> Have you checked how many days you are allowed to live in Australia legally after expiry ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Thanks for the reply

I am on graduate visa. There is no period to live legally after the expiry of the visa.


----------



## alimirza (Feb 10, 2020)

*Update FOI Feb*

Anyone got latest FOI after Feb round ?


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

guestm50 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I havea query. I have submitted an EOI for 189 but since i am not sure when i will get an invite I am goign to take 482 visa sponosrhip from my employer. The issue is LMT will be finished one day before my current visa expiry and they will be flling for visa on the last day of my current visa which is Saturday. I have been told that I will get bridging visa as soon as my application is submitted and it doesn't matter if ots Saturday . Is that correct? what happens they submitted my application on the last day of my visa expiry which is saturady and i get bridging visa one day later? will i be overtsaying my current visa or will it be alright since my application was submitted in time?


First of all, there are two parts in 482 TSS visa application: Employer nomination and your visa application. Both two applications can be lodged in assessment simultaneously, however, nomination application must be submitted before the applicant visa application.

Secondly, Bridging visa A is normally granted instantly once you lodged your visa application.

so the best process for you should be: 1. employer lodge nomination 2. while waiting for approval for the nomination, use nomination TRN tp lodge your visa application, 3 obtain BVA before your current visa expires. BVA is automaticly issue, no matter working days or not.


----------



## icarus2020 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hello 

Can you please add me to whatsapp group if any regarding 189. I am a beginner.

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

alimirza said:


> Anyone got latest FOI after Feb round ?


I didnt get you but I think you are asking about filling of EOI. I lodged my EOI on 90 points for Lifescientist Nec occupation.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## guestm50 (Feb 25, 2020)

victorgu said:


> First of all, there are two parts in 482 TSS visa application: Employer nomination and your visa application. Both two applications can be lodged in assessment simultaneously, however, nomination application must be submitted before the applicant visa application.
> 
> Secondly, Bridging visa A is normally granted instantly once you lodged your visa application.
> 
> so the best process for you should be: 1. employer lodge nomination 2. while waiting for approval for the nomination, use nomination TRN tp lodge your visa application, 3 obtain BVA before your current visa expires. BVA is automaticly issue, no matter working days or not.


Well the HR and solicitor told me that they will file the nomination and then will submit the Visa application using TRN number and once they submit it i will get bridging visa. but sometime bridging visas are not granted instantly due to glitch in the system. In that case what if i get bridging visa next day. I have been told that it doesn't matter as long as one submit the application one would be alright. I just hope thats the case as i am worried that the company submit application on last day of visa expiry and i get BVA next day then I won't be violating immigration laws.


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

I have 85 points, DOE is 20 Feb 2019 hahaha. So I hope all the 90 pointers get invited very soon, then they can start inviting 85 pointers

Also, it's great to hear that DHA removed plenty of fake 95 points EOI. But I also noticed that there were around 390 people at 90 points in the November FOI and 480 on December, but there were over 700 on the January FOI, I was wondering if the sudden surge of 90 pointers consisted of many fake EOIs, I could be wrong, so any explanation would be welcome


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Brookfield said:


> I have 85 points, DOE is 20 Feb 2019 hahaha. So I hope all the 90 pointers get invited very soon, then they can start inviting 85 pointers
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it's great to hear that DHA removed plenty of fake 95 points EOI. But I also noticed that there were around 390 people at 90 points in the November FOI and 480 on December, but there were over 700 on the January FOI, I was wondering if the sudden surge of 90 pointers consisted of many fake EOIs, I could be wrong, so any explanation would be welcome


Hello.. Can you please share your Job code? 

700 in 90 pointers is across all occupations?

Is there any news about DHA removing fake EOIs? Just trying to understand.


Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Brookfield said:


> I have 85 points, DOE is 20 Feb 2019 hahaha. So I hope all the 90 pointers get invited very soon, then they can start inviting 85 pointers
> 
> Also, it's great to hear that DHA removed plenty of fake 95 points EOI. But I also noticed that there were around 390 people at 90 points in the November FOI and 480 on December, but there were over 700 on the January FOI, I was wondering if the sudden surge of 90 pointers consisted of many fake EOIs, I could be wrong, so any explanation would be welcome


First of all, I can feel your pain as the last 85 pointer (then 75 pointer) to be invited was just a week before your DOE at 13th Feb 2019. I too narrowly missed out on an invite in December 2018.

Secondly, even I'm skeptical about the large number of 90 pointers. Before the points change, there were barely any 80 pointers and most of those 80 pointers too had claimed 5 points for their spouse which will not be advantageous anymore.

This sudden rise in the number of 90 pointers seems suspicious. I hope the department finds a way to get hold of these fake EOIs like they have apparently done to the fake 95 pointers.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi guys. Quick question. Can you update points for experience immediately after you cross the one year mark or do you have to wait for an assessment from engineers Australia to come through. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Ah yes I forgot to mention, the statistics I was talking about is in regards to 2613 occupation EOIs, which is what I'm applying for


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

Brookfield said:


> Ah yes I forgot to mention, the statistics I was talking about is in regards to 2613 occupation EOIs, which is what I'm applying for



From where you got 700 number . Can you share from where you got this 700 number


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Someone speculated it about a month ago in the February 2020 invitation thread 

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1494236-189-invitations-february-2020-a-16.html?amp=1


----------



## Thumper94 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi, I’m at 90points DOE 29/11/19, Non pro rata. Anyone have any idea if there’s a high chance for invitation in March round?


----------



## alimirza (Feb 10, 2020)

Thumper94 said:


> Hi, I’m at 90points DOE 29/11/19, Non pro rata. Anyone have any idea if there’s a high chance for invitation in March round?


Get your documents ready.... Your unvitation is on the way....


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

Brookfield said:


> Someone speculated it about a month ago in the February 2020 invitation thread
> 
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...189-invitations-february-2020-a-16.html?amp=1


Okay that's just a wild guess.


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

kunsal said:


> Brookfield said:
> 
> 
> > I have 85 points, DOE is 20 Feb 2019 hahaha. So I hope all the 90 pointers get invited very soon, then they can start inviting 85 pointers
> ...



Ya totally agree with you , department should filter fake EOI's for 95,90 before sending invitation.


----------



## victorgu (Feb 26, 2019)

guestm50 said:


> Well the HR and solicitor told me that they will file the nomination and then will submit the Visa application using TRN number and once they submit it i will get bridging visa. but sometime bridging visas are not granted instantly due to glitch in the system. In that case what if i get bridging visa next day. I have been told that it doesn't matter as long as one submit the application one would be alright. I just hope thats the case as i am worried that the company submit application on last day of visa expiry and i get BVA next day then I won't be violating immigration laws.


That is true sometimes BVA takes a few hours to be granted (but should be less than 24 hours)
and your case was bit strange as visa application should be lodged by the applicant not sponsor but anyway the best way is just to contact DHA to find out the consequence. I've also heard BVAs are granted based on urgency so they might look at your current visa expiry date. My one in fact arrived the day after but since my current visa was still valid so BVA was not active anyway.


----------



## Aruna Priyantha (Mar 2, 2020)

*EOI in submitted status as at 12/01/2020*

righttoknow.org.au/request/6068/response/16834/attach/4/FA%20200100442%20DOCUMENT%20RELEASED.pdf


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Aruna Priyantha said:


> righttoknow.org.au/request/6068/response/16834/attach/4/FA%20200100442%20DOCUMENT%20RELEASED.pdf


Registered nurses who claimed to have done PY is a joke lol
just for this occupation, more than 10 seemingly fake EOIs. 
ten 95pointers who submitted EOIs on the day after invitation round, all claiming professional year(which doesn't exist for this occupation)


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

it is 3rd March today and the Feb 189 official data is not out yet. 

I have been following 189 for almost a year now and haven't seen such a big delay.

Don't know what going on


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

True, I fail to understand how their system works. Most of the times they do it by end of the month (last week) but now, already into next month and website results are not updated.


----------



## abinsabu (Jan 3, 2020)

Gunnidhi said:


> True, I fail to understand how their system works. Most of the times they do it by end of the month (last week) but now, already into next month and website results are not updated.



Are they waiting for something! Or they haven't done any drawing for the month of FEB?
Let's wait and see!


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

abinsabu said:


> Are they waiting for something! Or they haven't done any drawing for the month of FEB?
> 
> Let's wait and see!


Feb month round was done on 10th Feb and they do it on every 10th or 11th

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## abinsabu (Jan 3, 2020)

vsh2589 said:


> Feb month round was done on 10th Feb and they do it on every 10th or 11th
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Okay! That's great. But we couldn't see the statistics to get an idea about the trends!


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

abinsabu said:


> Okay! That's great. But we couldn't see the statistics to get an idea about the trends!


Refer this









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## abinsabu (Jan 3, 2020)

vsh2589 said:


> Refer this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Url, please!


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

abinsabu said:


> Url, please!


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtemKa (Jan 12, 2020)

Are you talking about 2019 instead of 2020?


----------



## abinsabu (Jan 3, 2020)

vsh2589 said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You are referring to the data in 2019!!


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

Anyone got latest FOI document ?. Plz share it.


----------



## Santrupta (Mar 4, 2020)

So 1 week to go for another month of hope after months and months of hoping and getting disheartened. It's frustrating to not see the Feb results till now. Equally frustrating is seeing people with same points (90/95 189/190), job code (261313), job description as well as location (Melbourne) getting pre-invite from Victoria but not me. 

At this moment, 189 seems my only hope. 
261313
189 - 90 Points
DOE - 21/12/2019

How does March look for me? Any suggestions welcome.

Age: 25
Edu: 15
PTE: 20 (90-90-90-90)
NAATI: 5
Exp - 20 (Offshore 15 + Onshore 5)
Spouse English : 5

Total : 90


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Santrupta, with 90 points your chances are actually pretty good! Don't feel discouraged mate, you'll get an invitation soon


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hello all,

ACS QUERY:

One of my company's experience did not assessed positive and the assessor has given me a reason that he can not find company name in Indian tax return, so you can submit form 16 and form 26as.

I explained to him that Company's name is listed on second page of tax return and form 16 is not applicable as salary of that company was non taxable. 

I got reply from assessor again that he can not accept the attach documentation (not giving any further reason of not accepting the document)

Could anyone please advise me urgently whether I will lodge an Appeal application or shall i ask the reason of not accepting the document?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> ACS QUERY:
> 
> ...


Ask once again for specific reason for not accepting the document
If he doesn’t respond or give reason, go for appeal
You have a strong case

Cheers


----------



## Santrupta (Mar 4, 2020)

Brookfield said:


> Santrupta, with 90 points your chances are actually pretty good! Don't feel discouraged mate, you'll get an invitation soon


Thanks Mate. Fingers crossed. Hope the trend of high invites continues.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Santrupta said:


> So 1 week to go for another month of hope after months and months of hoping and getting disheartened. It's frustrating to not see the Feb results till now. Equally frustrating is seeing people with same points (90/95 189/190), job code (261313), job description as well as location (Melbourne) getting pre-invite from Victoria but not me.
> 
> At this moment, 189 seems my only hope.
> 261313
> ...



Looking Positive


----------



## S.naqvi (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi guys

I am currently on 90 points for 189
Age : 30
Education : 20
English : 20
NAATI : 5
Aus experience : 5
Single : 10
EOI date : 28/02/2020

I am currently on temporary graduate visa which is expiring in october 2020. What do you guys think is there a possibility of getting invited before that?


----------



## Santrupta (Mar 4, 2020)

S.naqvi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am currently on 90 points for 189
> Age : 30
> ...


I think you should get invited by July or August at the latest. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LouisCKT (Mar 3, 2020)

*189 - Accountants*

Hey

I am currently on 95 points for 189. Occupation Code 221111 (Accountant-General)

Age : 30
Education : 20
English : 20
NAATI : 5
PY: 5
Aus experience : 10 (with CPA letter)
Defacto English : 5
EOI date : 18/11/2019

Whats the likelihood of an invite this year? I am receiving very different opinions from different migration agents, with iscah being very pessimistic and some local agents saying i have a chance of being invited in the next 3-4 months.

Would like to hear some opinions from fellow applicants.

TIA
Louis


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

LouisCKT said:


> Hey
> 
> I am currently on 95 points for 189. Occupation Code 221111 (Accountant-General)
> 
> ...


Nobody’s opinion is worth a dime
It all depends on how many invites DHA is going to issue in each round
It can vary from 100 to 2000
So all estimates are frankly just shot in pitch dark

Cheers


----------



## Shree9900 (Mar 4, 2020)

Hie guys, what are the chances of getting invite for 263311 telecommunication engineer at 85 point.
EOI date 5th of august 2019.
Should I expect invite in few months or not. Thanks


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

NB said:


> LouisCKT said:
> 
> 
> > Hey
> ...


I second this NB


----------



## Thumper94 (Feb 11, 2020)

I’m just worried with the feb figures not out and the virus stuffs they might skip or have a low round. I don’t remember the figures being ever delayed this long.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

Guys, I cleared NAATI CCL today and my points have now increased to 90 for 2613. Keeping fingers crossed now.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Thumper94 said:


> I’m just worried with the feb figures not out and the virus stuffs they might skip or have a low round. I don’t remember the figures being ever delayed this long.


The virus won't have any impact whatsoever for the number of invitations. It's not like the DHA will issue x number of invites and all the invitees will immediately jump ship to Australia. Average processing time is a year. Even after getting the grant some applicants take months or even a year to move.

The reason for not publishing the numbers must be something known to the DHA themselves.


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

Thumper94 said:


> I’m just worried with the feb figures not out and the virus stuffs they might skip or have a low round. I don’t remember the figures being ever delayed this long.[/QUO
> 
> 
> Don't take tension ,round will happen and it takes a year after round to land in Aus so there is no impact.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Please share your exam experience. What practice material you used for the preparation. ?


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

No offence buddy, but high invites were the months with ~5K invites back in 2017. We need to stop unnecessarily raising the points bar and be happy about the paltry 1K invites per month.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Agreed. I think we should consider ourselves lucky if we actually get 1000 invites per month till the end of the FY.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## testUser2 (Mar 6, 2020)

*Fake EOIs*

I think there is a way to get rid of fake EOIs.
If someone will create 10000 or more fake EOIs for several occupations, than they would have to do something with the fake EOIs, otherwise they would not be able to invite anyone.
For example, 10k more EOIs with the 95,100 points, which is not hard to do with the script or with the group of people manually.
The system automatically will choose these EOIs, but when they will start to handle invites case by case, there will be none real.

Otherwise, we will continue to invest and waste time on calculations, while more than 30% of invites are wasted.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

testUser2 said:


> I think there is a way to get rid of fake EOIs.
> If someone will create 10000 or more fake EOIs for several occupations, than they would have to do something with the fake EOIs, otherwise they would not be able to invite anyone.
> For example, 10k more EOIs with the 95,100 points, which is not hard to do with the script or with the group of people manually.
> The system automatically will choose these EOIs, but when they will start to handle invites case by case, there will be none real.
> ...


The only easiest to implement and fool proof solution is to charge 500 aud for submitting an EOI
NZ does it
If you don’t accept the invite, the amount is forfeited 
If you accept it, it’s adjusted against the visa fees
It’s a very simple and elegant way to solve the menace once and for all 

Cheers


----------



## n8c8 (Oct 18, 2019)

NB said:


> The only easiest to implement and fool proof solution is to charge 500 aud for submitting an EOI
> NZ does it
> If you don’t accept the invite, the amount is forfeited
> If you accept it, it’s adjusted against the visa fees
> ...


Yes, it is good way to solve this issue.

But, I think the main point in this comment is that they don't want to change anything, or they are not aware of this problem at all and this way maybe it would work.


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

testUser2 said:


> I think there is a way to get rid of fake EOIs.
> If someone will create 10000 or more fake EOIs for several occupations, than they would have to do something with the fake EOIs, otherwise they would not be able to invite anyone.
> For example, 10k more EOIs with the 95,100 points, which is not hard to do with the script or with the group of people manually.
> The system automatically will choose these EOIs, but when they will start to handle invites case by case, there will be none real.
> ...


I think who is doing this will eventually harm his/ her chances only as very few will loose points and new + existing will add up n eventually over time this will create a huge backlog n someone who is not looking for his invite n creating fake eoi is wasting his time . I think now department is filtering it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

n8c8 said:


> Yes, it is good way to solve this issue.
> 
> But, I think the main point in this comment is that they don't want to change anything, or they are not aware of this problem at all and this way maybe it would work.


Do you think that what we have analysed here is some record breaking rocket science?
DHA is fully aware of the issue but for reasons best known to them, do not want to take any action
They prefer to have the fake EOIs in the system, so there is nothing that the applicants can do about it

Cheers


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

Thumper94 said:


> I’m just worried with the feb figures not out and the virus stuffs they might skip or have a low round. I don’t remember the figures being ever delayed this long.


In the past there was a month when they didn't update the data. Can't recall exactly, but I guess it was Nov 2018 or Dec 2018.


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

Hi All, Today I have submitted EOI in SA 261112 with 90 points under 189.. Any chance of invite?


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

I hope this time they give good number of invites. People are loosing hopes specially offshore as they have limited ways to increase their points.....


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi Everyone. I'm new to expat forum. I submitted an EOI mid October. 85 and 90 points for 189 and 190 nsw respectively. Anszco code 232111. Starting to lose hope. Iscah says February 2021 invite for 189 and offshore architects haven't been receiving many invites from nsw in the last couple of months.

Any advice? I'm looking into employer sponsored opportunities but this is also a challenge.

Also does anyone know why the 189 invite statistics haven't been posted yet?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Lolly21 said:


> Hi Everyone. I'm new to expat forum. I submitted an EOI mid October. 85 and 90 points for 189 and 190 nsw respectively. Anszco code 232111. Starting to lose hope. Iscah says February 2021 invite for 189 and offshore architects haven't been receiving many invites from nsw in the last couple of months.
> 
> Any advice? I'm looking into employer sponsored opportunities but this is also a challenge.
> 
> Also does anyone know why the 189 invite statistics haven't been posted yet?


You have to accept the reality and have a Plan B
Why they haven’t posted the statistics, no one can say
It may be done in a day or 2 

Cheers


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

So the day is here. 

tonight some people will get there invites.

All the best to everybody.


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

Mr. said:


> So the day is here.
> 
> tonight some people will get there invites.
> 
> All the best to everybody.


You would definitely receive one today:clap2:


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

uk25 said:


> You would definitely receive one today:clap2:


I do not have any hope with this round, i think i have a chance in the April round though.:fingerscrossed:


Is your EOI August 2019 ??? Then you also have a chance in April as my EOI is late July.


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

Mr. said:


> I do not have any hope with this round, i think i have a chance in the April round though.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> Is your EOI August 2019 ??? Then you also have a chance in April as my EOI is late July.


Yes Aug 2019.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

uk25 said:


> Yes Aug 2019.


You invite is also not too far, May April 2020 brings good news for both of us. :fingerscrossed:

Cheers


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

has the rounds gone out yet already? did anyone get invited! i am so excited! although i know i won't be invited yet! XD


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

baiken said:


> has the rounds gone out yet already? did anyone get invited! i am so excited! although i know i won't be invited yet! XD


it's happening tonight, so few more hours


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

baiken said:


> has the rounds gone out yet already? did anyone get invited! i am so excited! although i know i won't be invited yet! XD


still around 12 hours to go. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nanakdhanjal (Apr 23, 2019)

Hello,
Im sitting at 85 points with EOI lodged on Feb 27, 2019 as a Analyst Programmer. It is the maximum number that I can achieve from my side. Hoping for something good in the marxh round !!!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

Hello all!!

my occupation is 233214 structural engineer
80 points for 189 and 85 for 190.
looking at current scenarios I think this month we will be having invitation around 2000 and if not then coming months has to be be big to reach the target invitations of 18000. 

Since i am in non prorata occupation, does the competition is too high for civil engineers??? 

well to be honest, i have very less hipe with these points and have already activated my plan B.


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

nanakdhanjal said:


> Hello,
> Im sitting at 85 points with EOI lodged on Feb 27, 2019 as a Analyst Programmer. It is the maximum number that I can achieve from my side. Hoping for something good in the marxh round !!!!! Fingers crossed[All the best!!!]


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

panky said:


> Hello all!!
> 
> my occupation is 233214 structural engineer
> 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190.
> ...


They don't have to reach the target of 18000. It is totally up to them how many invites they issue. 18000 is the maximum number not the target number.


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

I think the fake EOI's can be deleted if there is a big round of 4000 to 5000 invitations. The fake people will not submit fees and will fail to meet the deadline making all EoI to come back to pool again. 

rounds with 1000 EOI are little troublesome for all of us.


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

If that is the case, then looking at current scenario we can expect 1000 invitation per month for the next coming 4 months which is equal to 4000 invitations. Then I request all of us to to activate Plan B if you are not falling in 90 or 95. ( non pro rata)


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm going for 250 invitations. There were already 2 big rounds this year.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

I agree.


----------



## Santrupta (Mar 4, 2020)

Lets stay positive guys...


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Few more hours and hopefully we'll know


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Any invites reported so far?


----------



## Santrupta (Mar 4, 2020)

Nope. We need to find a 95 pointer.


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

12 minutes side 12am. No one has reported yet


----------



## Santrupta (Mar 4, 2020)

CoronaVirus strikes again!! This time on SkillSelect..


----------



## Hemanth_SD (Aug 22, 2019)

Yes. I Think no Invites because of Carona Virus


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

491 invite received by my friend

95 points
Telecommunications Engineering 
DOE: 13 February 2020


----------



## Santrupta (Mar 4, 2020)

That means most probably 100 round for 189.


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

Anyone who got 189 invite....?


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

Anyone got invited??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> 491 invite received by my friend
> 
> 95 points
> Telecommunications Engineering
> DOE: 13 February 2020




My friend 95 2613 not received.
So it’s fake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Santrupta (Mar 4, 2020)

May not be fake.. it may be a small round for 189.. 491 is a different path..


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

Don't decide anything before 1.30am AUS

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Santrupta said:


> May not be fake.. it may be a small round for 189.. 491 is a different path..


491 and 189 rounds are done together only
They may have invited only under 491 and very high cutoff of say 100 for 189

Cheers


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

czxbnb said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > 491 invite received by my friend
> ...


I’m sitting with him right in front of his laptop looking at the “apply visa” button in skill select. 

Please tell me what’s fake. Mr. Don’t know the difference between 491&189


----------



## Santrupta (Mar 4, 2020)

NB said:


> 491 and 189 rounds are done together only
> They may have invited only under 491 and very high cutoff of say 100 for 189
> 
> Cheers


That means only accountants will get invited.. since as per the last FOI hardly any other JC had a 100 pointer..


----------



## laudemhirjan (Dec 24, 2019)

Just my two cents, last month I received my invite for 491 at 1:17 AM (Aus time) with 105 pts. Maybe the invites will be given around that time again so who knows.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Santrupta said:


> That means only accountants will get invited.. since as per the last FOI hardly any other JC had a 100 pointer..


Maybe that’s the intent
Invite very few applicants 
The best of the best of the best ( Men in Black)

Cheers


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> I’m sitting with him right in front of his laptop looking at the “apply visa” button in skill select.
> 
> Please tell me what’s fake. Mr. Don’t know the difference between 491&189




Any screenshoot?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Santrupta (Mar 4, 2020)

NB said:


> Maybe that’s the intent
> Invite very few applicants
> 
> Cheers


Can you hear that? Its my hopes crashing :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Santrupta said:


> Can you hear that? Its my hopes crashing :sad::sad::sad:


Let me be clear
I am just speculating based on lack of posts on the forum for invites 
I have no other source of information 

Cheers


----------



## Santrupta (Mar 4, 2020)

NB said:


> Let me be clear
> I am just speculating based on lack of posts on the forum for invites
> I have no other source of information
> 
> Cheers


Yes I appreciate that..


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

any invites so far?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtemKa (Jan 12, 2020)

Amir_S said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I've made a petition for increasing the numbers of visa 189
> please take a minute and sign it
> chng.it/7GvBmdBJ


it was possible?))))))


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Any invites so far guys? It would be scary if there was indeed a round today and none of the 90 pointers got invited..


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

Where's the data for February?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Lolly21 said:


> Where's the data for February?


it has not been published yet


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

I've never known that before. Good Luck everyone with 189s tonight!

I'm on 85 points.. 14th October lodgement date.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Lolly21 said:


> I've never known that before. Good Luck everyone with 189s tonight!
> 
> I'm on 85 points.. 14th October lodgement date.


the round already happened. 


it happens 11th 12.00am AEST.


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

I don't think the invitation round happened. Nobody has reported an invite so far.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Harshala said:


> I don't think the invitation round happened. Nobody has reported an invite so far.


yes somebody did report an invite in this thread. 

it was for 491 though. 491 and 189 take place together.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Did a round happen today? Iscah said theyd post results later. So it happened?


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Any more 90+ pointers would like to report an invitation?

These are just my thoughts: With Jan + Feb rounds inviting about 1000 people each, maybe they're breaking the pattern we saw on the first half of the 2019/2020 FY. Instead of Big-small-small rounds (July-Dec 2019), maybe it's Big-big-small. So Jan + Feb are the big rounds, and now Mar is a small round. But this is just my speculation, so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

ISCAH
March 189/491 Skill Select round 
---------------------------------------------

To date we have not seen any invites from any of our sources for the March round.

One possibility (and note it is only a possibility) is that as the EOIs invited on January 10th 2020 last 60 days exactly, then their invite period would have expired.at midnight last night if they had not accepted the invite. 

Maybe that creates problems with the DHA skill select system to have some EOIs coming back into effect at exactly the same time as the March invite round was due to be run. So waiting a day would solve that. 

Anyhow we are trying to find out some more info and will post if we receive anything.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> ISCAH
> March 189/491 Skill Select round
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


There is no greater mystery than what happens with DHA.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> 491 invite received by my friend
> 
> 95 points
> Telecommunications Engineering
> DOE: 13 February 2020





aswinputhenveettil said:


> I’m sitting with him right in front of his laptop looking at the “apply visa” button in skill select.
> 
> Please tell me what’s fake. Mr. Don’t know the difference between 491&189


This guy said they received an invite.


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Mr. said:


> This guy said they received an invite.


I know a person who didn't get an invite with a doe of 13th feb 2020 for 95 points


----------



## Amir_S (Mar 10, 2020)

Looks like we had another *great* 100 invitations round


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

Mr. said:


> This guy said they received an invite.


I am also told by my agent that accountant received with 95..dont know the DOE


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Harshala said:


> I know a person who didn't get an invite with a doe of 13th feb 2020 for 95 points


that could be because his DOE was filled later than the other one.

If the DOE has same date, then they check the time. 

I am not saying he is lying or you are lying.

I know nobody has reported an invite, but this guy has.

That's it.

Cheers


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Mr. said:


> that could be because his DOE was filled later than the other one.
> 
> If the DOE has same date, then they check the time.
> 
> ...


He said his eoi is for 189. The reported invite was for 491.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Harshala said:


> He said his eoi is for 189. The reported invite was for 491.


The round for 491 and 189 takes place at the same time.


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Mr. said:


> The round for 491 and 189 takes place at the same time.


so does this mean only 491 got invited? the person who reported the invite didn't mention whether its family sponsored or state nominated.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Harshala said:


> so does this mean only 491 got invited? the person who reported the invite didn't mention whether its family sponsored or state nominated.


As I said before, I do not know whether 189 invitations were sent or not.

I was just mentioning that there is somebody who reported an invite.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Even Iscah says they do not have any reported invites for either 189 or 491.

The only thing we can do is patiently wait for the official data to come out or some migration agent like Iscah to provide more info.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Previously the lowest invite number is 100 and unofficial site sources like ISCAH/immitracker can report as least a couple of invites. But today there has been nothing after 15 hours. 

I'm not sure about 491. But I am more (if any) convinced by the computer crash story than another very low number invites this time.


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

As per Iscah maybe the process is delayed by 1 day because of some algorithm errors of 61days co sidering Jan 2020 invites. Lets keep fingers crossed....


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

_March 2019 Selection round update
------------------------------------------------

DHA just confirmed to us that there has not yet been a March selection round and there WILL still be one this month

Our guess is tonight ._


This is posted by Iscah. At least some good news.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Just came in


----------



## sachinns123 (Mar 11, 2020)

Can anyone tell why the number of invites for the month of February not updated in the below link
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds#

Also did the invitation round happen for March 2020????


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

sachinns123 said:


> Can anyone tell why the number of invites for the month of February not updated in the below link
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds#
> 
> Also did the invitation round happen for March 2020????


Please read the above thread


----------



## sachinns123 (Mar 11, 2020)

Can anyone tell why the number of invites for the month of February not updated in the below link
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...tation-rounds#


----------



## therapy (Dec 17, 2019)

is the current gov stupid or crazy? <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator
*
they still choose to treat immigrants to be who can boost the economy this way?


----------



## Jan1983 (Jun 26, 2019)

therapy said:


> is the current gov stupid or crazy? <*SNIP*> they still choose to treat immigrants to be who can boost the economy this way??????


I really don't wanna get too political here, but on the list of stupid things this government has done over the past few months this is pretty far down.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

I got an FOI but I won't upload the exact image because I'm not supposed to disclose it.

However, to describe them in words,

The information has the number of "SUBMITTED" EOI as at 2020.01.20 with DOE including and after 2019.11.16 for EOIs with 85-95 points for NON PRORATA OCCUPATIONS.

I can tell you that as at 2020.01.20 there are less than 300 EOIs at 90 points across all non pro rata occupations that has a DOE later than 2019.11.16. 

Considering it is now March, I would say the number would have gone up to about 400 EOIs at 90 points. 

Given the ISCAH article on the February round that the cut off DOE for non pro rata occupation was 2019.11.17, This would mean that if you are a 90 pointer and are under a non pro rata occupation with a DOE of November~January, you will likely receive an invite for the March round IF the department decides to issue 1000 invites AND assuming that 40% of it falling to non pro rata. 

Fingers crossed.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

March 2019 Selection round update
------------------------------------------------

DHA just confirmed to us that there has not yet been a March selection round and there WILL still be one this month

Our guess is tonight .

March round is still on :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sureshskb (Jul 23, 2018)

single4lyf said:


> I got an FOI but I won't upload the exact image because I'm not supposed to disclose it.
> 
> However, to describe them in words,
> 
> ...


How about for the PRO RATA.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

therapy said:


> is the current gov stupid or crazy? <*SNIP*>*See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*
> 
> they still choose to treat immigrants to be who can boost the economy this way??????


Immigrants are the scapegoat for their failures. 

Won't be surprised if they abolish the 189 visa altogether. 

I have a feeling we will see a very low round like 100 again for this month. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

therapy said:


> is the current gov stupid or crazy? <*SNIP*> they still choose to treat immigrants to be who can boost the economy this way??????



Chill out mate. immigration has always been strict, kind of unfair and under heavy political influence. not much can be done about that otherwise you will have a million people migrating and having the reverse effect of ''boosting the econony''.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

therapy said:


> is the current gov stupid or crazy? <*SNIP*> they still choose to treat immigrants to be who can boost the economy this way??????


Despite the fact that last night's drama was probably due to computer crash and poor management, immigration is almost always restricted when economy goes down.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

blak3 said:


> Chill out mate. immigration has always been strict, kind of unfair and under heavy political influence. not much can be done about that otherwise you will have a million people migrating and having the reverse effect of ''boosting the econony''.


It hasn't been this strict. Never. Last year was the lowest in a decade and this year it is half of that.

Just a couple of years ago even 261313 70 pointers of the old points system could get an invite and now people have to wait at even 90 points. I narrowly missed out on an invite in December 2018.

I see people here cribbing and losing patience just 3 or 4 months after they have submitted their EOI. I have been waiting for an invite for almost 2 years. Imagine the frustration that has built up in me.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Maybe what everybody should all do is pray and stop badmouthing the Australian government. You will definitely change your minds about them being crazy and unfair once you get your invite.

Nothing is gonna happen if you badmouth them and think negatively.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Sureshskb said:


> How about for the PRO RATA.


I'm just going to exclude accountants because my FOI only shows EOIs at DOE between (2019.11.16 - 2020.01.20) 

Given that, I'll share some other occupations; 
- Auditors : 60 eois at 95 points (not gonna worry about 90 pointers as my data range is irrelevant)
- Electronics Engineer: 15 eois at 90 points, 40 eois at 85 points
- Industrial/Mech/Production Engineer : 50 eois at 90 points, 110 eois at 85 points
- Other Engineers : 40 eois at 90 points, 90 eois at 85 points
- ICT Business/Systems : 80 eois at 90 points, 100 eois at 85 points
- Software programmer : 120 eois at 90 points 270 eois at 85 points

basically there are little to no 95 pointers except for accountants. 

Also, this is as at 2020.01.20. You should probably factor up a number to consider the number of new EOIs up until March. 

As you all know, most of the pro rata occupations had cut off dates of November as well (except for auditors and industrial engineers). 

I'm not really an analyst so I don't know how it would pan out but at the first glance, it's looking good?


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

But I do understand your frustrations however, it is so much better to pray and stay positive together. We will all attract positivity. This round will be a good one! 😎


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> I got an FOI but I won't upload the exact image because I'm not supposed to disclose it.
> 
> However, to describe them in words,
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the update man!


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Oh, so the March invite round hasn't happened yet. And the 90 pointers for 2613 will all be invited soon, I can't wait to see this month's results


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Brookfield said:


> Oh, so the March invite round hasn't happened yet. And the 90 pointers for 2613 will all be invited soon, I can't wait to see this month's results


Don't get your hopes up. It could very well be a 100 round and then even 95 pointers will have to wait. In fact, I hope it will be.


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Can you also share data for 263111 computer network professional please pro-rata.
Thanks


cutiepie25 said:


> single4lyf said:
> 
> 
> > I got an FOI but I won't upload the exact image because I'm not supposed to disclose it.
> ...


----------



## ev12 (Nov 27, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Don't get your hopes up. It could very well be a 100 round and then even 95 pointers will have to wait. In fact, I hope it will be.


You "hope it will be"

Why would you "hope so"? 
People in this forum are here with positive outlook towards a tedious and time consuming journey. If there's anything you could help with, do it. Keeping yourself constructive in conversations would help you go a long way mate! BIG NO to negativity around here.

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> FOI log with EOI data till 12th January, 2020
> View attachment 91678


This was the latest we had.


----------



## ArtemKa (Jan 12, 2020)

therapy said:


> is the current gov stupid or crazy? <*SNIP*> they still choose to treat immigrants to be who can boost the economy this way??????


Just cancel your EOI, you don't need such a country. Leave the place for those who need it.


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

DHA still have not published the February results on their site and it kinda makes me nervous ha ha


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Brookfield said:


> DHA still have not published the February results on their site and it kinda makes me nervous ha ha



Why are you nervous sir? Haha


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Mr. said:


> aswinputhenveettil said:
> 
> 
> > 491 invite received by my friend
> ...


Iscah has confirmed that there was no invites last night. It’s great to know that. 

I have been a member of this group for a long time and I stick to what I said last night. 

My friend received an invite- 491 Family Sponsored with 95 points. Here’s the screenshot:

Let’s hope for a big round tonight.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

aswinputhenveettil said:


> Mr. said:
> 
> 
> > aswinputhenveettil said:
> ...



Congrats to your friend! Is 491 Family sponsored every 11th as well?


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

please be frank,, how many of u are thinking to start preparing for Canada?😀😉🏅


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

panky said:


> please be frank,, how many of u are thinking to start preparing for Canada?




Even Canada is not easy now days... Last CRS cut-off score invited: 471. Its very difficult to obtain such score from Offshore.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

yeah thats correct, Canada just require WES and Ielts 8777, if u have these two then u can start waiting for Australia and Canada at same time. and book air tickets on the basis of first come first serve😉😀🤣


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

May I please ask what restricts you from sharing the FOI on this forum


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

single4lyf said:


> I got an FOI but I won't upload the exact image because I'm not supposed to disclose it.
> 
> However, to describe them in words,
> 
> ...


May I please ask what restricts you from sharing the FOI on this forum


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ev12 said:


> You "hope it will be"
> 
> Why would you "hope so"?
> People in this forum are here with positive outlook towards a tedious and time consuming journey. If there's anything you could help with, do it. Keeping yourself constructive in conversations would help you go a long way mate! BIG NO to negativity around here.
> ...


*think


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

kunsal said:


> *think


Iscah said soon. Does that mean march round will happen tonight? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

anirbna said:


> Iscah said soon. Does that mean march round will happen tonight?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


It doesn't matter who says what. It is totally upto DoHA to make that decision


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

I am a 35 year old male (System Analyst) applying from offshore. Max to max with the points of my spouse(App Developer), I can go upto 85 points. Can anyone speculate as per the current trend is it worth to go ahead. Note I have already done with PTE (20 points there) and have shared all the details with ACS for verification.190 too looks a bit messy as NSW has closed doors for offshore applicants. Any insights or suggestions?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ajchak84 said:


> I am a 35 year old male (System Analyst) applying from offshore. Max to max with the points of my spouse(App Developer), I can go upto 85 points. Can anyone speculate as per the current trend is it worth to go ahead. Note I have already done with PTE (20 points there) and have shared all the details with ACS for verification.190 too looks a bit messy as NSW has closed doors for offshore applicants. Any insights or suggestions?


You have already spent time and money in getting all the assessment and English test
You lose nothing by applying and waiting
Whether you will ever get an invite or not will depend on how many DHA actually invite per round
It they have even a couple of 2000 applicants per round, those on 85 may get invited 

Cheers


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

ajchak84 said:


> I am a 35 year old male (System Analyst) applying from offshore. Max to max with the points of my spouse(App Developer), I can go upto 85 points. Can anyone speculate as per the current trend is it worth to go ahead. Note I have already done with PTE (20 points there) and have shared all the details with ACS for verification.190 too looks a bit messy as NSW has closed doors for offshore applicants. Any insights or suggestions?


You can try booking NAATI as well, this will make your points to 90, thus making you haveing a real shot for 189. Else please try for 491.


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> You can try booking NAATI as well, this will make your points to 90, thus making you haveing a real shot for 189. Else please try for 491.


yes but again that will be an investment for offshore folks like me. No idea why the surge for 189 has increases so much!


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

ajchak84 said:


> yes but again that will be an investment for offshore folks like me. No idea why the surge for 189 has increases so much!


Its an investment for onshore people as well. 800 AUD is not a small amount for anyone. And based on current dates available you wont get a date before July/August. Since NSW State have come up with Additional criteria and Victoria being self declared Queen ( Rare Preinvites and rarest invites) people are not left with other options than 189.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

It's past 12 am in Australia and no invites reported yet. So either a very small round like I thought or round won't take place tonight.


----------



## ravalji.mahipal (May 22, 2018)

Any one received invite today? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

ajchak84 said:


> yes but again that will be an investment for offshore folks like me. No idea why the surge for 189 has increases so much!


According to Australia's migration planning program report released by DoHA, the government has set a ceiling of 160,000 places from 2019-2020 for the next four years as compared to 190,000 places during 2018-2019. However, this planning is managed annually and the number of places might increase for 2020-2021. If you are not keen to apply for 491 Regional Visa and if you have a strong desire to pursue your career ambitions in Australia, you must increase your points whichever way possible. In your case, taking NAATI exam will put you in a favorable position looking at the present situation.


----------



## ajageorg (Jul 15, 2019)

Did the March round happened tonight?


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

ajageorg said:


> Did the March round happened tonight?


No invites for March round has been reported so far apart from one 491 invite yesterday.


----------



## Sleepingneha (Jan 18, 2020)

ev12 said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get your hopes up. It could very well be a 100 round and then even 95 pointers will have to wait. In fact, I hope it will be.
> ...



I do agree....plz be hopeful.....


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

ajchak84 said:


> yes but again that will be an investment for offshore folks like me. No idea why the surge for 189 has increases so much!


Please don't call it an investment, its an absolutely ridiculous expenditure with very limited upside. It is unnecessarily raising the points bar. People need to be more patient and wait out this tumultuous time, also, it's not like utopia awaits in Aus. It's in dire straits and at the brink of a recession. I am not not fear mongering but i see too many wishful thinkers here and a need for pragmatism.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

bhanish said:


> Please don't call it an investment, its an absolutely ridiculous expenditure with very limited upside. It is unnecessarily raising the points bar. People need to be more patient and wait out this tumultuous time, also, it's not like utopia awaits in Aus. It's in dire straits and at the brink of a recession. I am not not fear mongering but i see too many wishful thinkers here and a need for pragmatism.


if it is ridiculous, don't do it. no one is stopping you from not expending in the same way no one is stopping others to do the opposite. its a competitive world out there, my friend. everyone will do whatever they can to achieve what they have set out for themselves


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

bhanish said:


> Please don't call it an investment, its an absolutely ridiculous expenditure with very limited upside. It is unnecessarily raising the points bar. People need to be more patient and wait out this tumultuous time, also, it's not like utopia awaits in Aus. It's in dire straits and at the brink of a recession. I am not not fear mongering but i see too many wishful thinkers here and a need for pragmatism.


Unfortunately, your ideology can only be confined to an utopian soceity.


----------



## aydenteoh (Feb 18, 2019)

Just hoping for the best for everyone here. Been on 90points since November last year and still waiting.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Have the folks here done a cost benit analysis of moving to Oz with the AUD down in the dumps .


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

sidney_jec said:


> if it is ridiculous, don't do it. no one is stopping you from not expending in the same way no one is stopping others to do the opposite. its a competitive world out there, my friend. everyone will do whatever they can to achieve what they have set out for themselves


Sure, I am not doing it under any circumstance, but I am entitled to express my opinion. Also, we make the world my friend, we create competitions and situations to out do one and other.


----------



## bhanish (Dec 9, 2017)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Unfortunately, your ideology can only be confined to an utopian soceity.


Then let's build that Utopian society! Patience and pragmatism is the need of the hour in our society


----------



## ICT business analyst (Feb 18, 2020)

So what I have calculated for the prediction of my expected invitation round through FA document released in 20/01/2020 is as followings:

75	80	85	90	95	100	105
12619	10321	9851	7136	1615	25	46

I sum up all the pointers of the occupations in the list and got those numbers above.

Considering I am on the 85 points with ICT business analyst occupation, I should be able to expect an invitation after all the above pointers got invitations which are 8822 invitations(46+25+1615+7136) + those have earlier DOI than mine.

I am aware of some of occupations have less portion of invitation, however i guess I can have a brief picture of how many people are actually above me. My expectation for an 189 invitation is pretty much low as remaining invitations for 2019-2020 is 7462(not included march round)(18652 - 6000(New Zealand) = 12652 - past invitations from July to Feb).

Please share If anyone has better view of invitation trend with actual data.

Cheers.


----------



## ICT business analyst (Feb 18, 2020)

12619(75)	10321(80)	9851(85)	7136(90)	1615(95)	25(100)	46(105) for your better review.


----------



## jags007 (Jan 13, 2020)

Could you please share the FOI document ?

TIA..


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

Any news on March 189s?


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Lolly21 said:


> Any news on March 189s?


March round hasn't happened yet


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Harshala said:


> March round hasn't happened yet


nobody knows


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Mr. said:


> nobody knows


contacted DHA. They don't know when the round will happen for march


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Harshala said:


> contacted DHA. They don't know when the round will happen for march


Exactly nobody knows .. what in the world is happening with the invitation round for March and the invitation data of Feb.


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Mr. said:


> Exactly nobody knows .. what in the world is happening with the invitation round for March and the invitation data of Feb.


about the invitation data they said sometimes they publish bi monthly. but I haven't seen that for the past one year. pretty weird.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Harshala said:


> about the invitation data they said sometimes they publish bi monthly. but I haven't seen that for the past one year. pretty weird.


I guessed they realized most of the invitations previously from fake EOI ? :confused2::confused2:


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

Do you have info on that Fake EOI news? I have seen it or read it on the forum somewhere, but cannot get any factual information about it. Please do share so I can read.

TIA!


----------



## sachinns123 (Mar 11, 2020)

I have applied for 491 and currently on 90 points for Software engineer.Do I stand a chance to get invitation for March?


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

baiken said:


> Do you have info on that Fake EOI news? I have seen it or read it on the forum somewhere, but cannot get any factual information about it. Please do share so I can read.
> 
> TIA!


EOI is free to create so some guys just feel free to fake it :clap2::clap2:


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> EOI is free to create so some guys just feel free to fake it :clap2::clap2:


and those ones get invited? wow!

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

Harshala said:


> about the invitation data they said sometimes they publish bi monthly. but I haven't seen that for the past one year. pretty weird.


A good news - February Invitation round data is published on DHA website.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Ak1801 said:


> A good news - February Invitation round data is published on DHA website.


Any ideas when they would do 40% non prodata vs 60% pro data? Seem like they just invite prodata now :juggle::juggle:


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Ak1801 said:


> A good news - February Invitation round data is published on DHA website.


1000 invites. 

Round might happen tonight then.


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Ak1801 said:


> A good news - February Invitation round data is published on DHA website.


Thanks a lot for letting us know


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Ak1801 said:


> A good news - February Invitation round data is published on DHA website.


Is it just me or are they maintaining the last doe for non pro-rata and pro-rata almost the same nowadays. Before we use to have a difference of a few months.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> Is it just me or are they maintaining the last doe for non pro-rata and pro-rata almost the same nowadays. Before we use to have a difference of a few months.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


No splitting non pro vs pro now, we are all the same :clap2::clap2:


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> haroon154 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or are they maintaining the last doe for non pro-rata and pro-rata almost the same nowadays. Before we use to have a difference of a few months.
> ...


Oh really? No 60-40% distribution anymore?


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

cutiepie25 said:


> Oh really? No 60-40% distribution anymore?


So far recent rounds I didn't see they split at all


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

so for 2613, the cutoff for 189 was 90 and the last invite date was 16/11. I think this was after the new point system came into effect, right?


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

yes. Considering your is at 90, you can get around April or May. The march one will probably go up to Jan or Feb.


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

85 points for March??


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

Still waiting... Hope so tonight or might be on Monday. Seems to go below 90

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

Lolly21 said:


> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds
> 
> 85 points for March??


I hope it is


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

single4lyf said:


> I'm just going to exclude accountants because my FOI only shows EOIs at DOE between (2019.11.16 - 2020.01.20)
> 
> Given that, I'll share some other occupations;
> - Auditors : 60 eois at 95 points (not gonna worry about 90 pointers as my data range is irrelevant)
> ...


Based on this information and looking at official results of February invitation round published by DoHA, I assume most of the 90 pointers and above in the pool will be invited if they issue 1000 invitations for the March round


----------



## nevil948 (Sep 20, 2018)

I hope we have round today


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

Just a question guys, I am not sure if it was asked before already. To get +5 points additional for my wife with my 189 application, is it still possible to use an English Certificate from her College? I see no option on my EOI wherein I can upload the said certificate. The only options available are "PTE, IELTS, OET, Cambridge, etc."

Is the English Certificate not valid anymore to claim the additional +5 points? 

Please do advise. 

TIA!


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> single4lyf said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just going to exclude accountants because my FOI only shows EOIs at DOE between (2019.11.16 - 2020.01.20)
> ...



Not sure where u got this . I have an Foi for 2613 alone where it says 447 people on 90 more than 1800 at 85 as at 29 jan 2020. The other categories also should be having high competition.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> Not sure where u got this . I have an Foi for 2613 alone where it says 447 people on 90 more than 1800 at 85 as at 29 jan 2020. The other categories also should be having high competition.


the backlog for 90 should clear by July-Aug (considering not a very large number of 90 pointers in the pool and a steady number of invites every month).


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

baiken said:


> Just a question guys, I am not sure if it was asked before already. To get +5 points additional for my wife with my 189 application, is it still possible to use an English Certificate from her College? I see no option on my EOI wherein I can upload the said certificate. The only options available are "PTE, IELTS, OET, Cambridge, etc."
> 
> Is the English Certificate not valid anymore to claim the additional +5 points?
> 
> ...


you can claim the points only through the exams you mentioned. College certificates are not valid, unfortunately


----------



## hjs3210 (Dec 30, 2019)

Anyone got invited tonight?


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Silentpoison said:


> Not sure where u got this . I have an Foi for 2613 alone where it says 447 people on 90 more than 1800 at 85 as at 29 jan 2020. The other categories also should be having high competition.


According to @single4lyf FOI, there were 120 EOI's for 2613 with DOE only between 16/11/2019 and 20/01/2020. As per your FOI, there were 447 EOI's for 2613 as of 29/01/2020. However, out of 447 EOI's, most of them would have been invited in February round as it is evident from the official results and the latest DOE for 2613 being 16/11 @9.23 PM. If we assume @single4lyf FOI to be genuine, 327 EOI's at 90 points were submitted for 2613 between 2/10/2020(Latest DOE as per January round) and 16/11 along with 20/01-29/01 :suspicious:


----------



## Thumper94 (Feb 11, 2020)

OMGGGG invitation received! Non prorata 90points 29/11/2019


----------



## prvn (Mar 11, 2020)

Received invite for 189. 263111 - 90 points. DoE - 13/01/2020


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

so the march numbers will be out as well :cheers:

congratulations are in order to all those who received it


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

Thumper94 said:


> OMGGGG invitation received! Non prorata 90points 29/11/2019


congrats!! what was your code?


----------



## Thumper94 (Feb 11, 2020)

sidney_jec said:


> Thumper94 said:
> 
> 
> > OMGGGG invitation received! Non prorata 90points 29/11/2019
> ...


233612 Petroleum Engineer


----------



## yg120814 (Jun 6, 2019)

*Accountnat got an invite*

DOE 24 May 2020 95 point just got an invite.... OMG.....


----------



## uk25 (Mar 9, 2019)

yg120814 said:


> DOE 24 May 2020 95 point just got an invite.... OMG.....


 congrats


----------



## robinmathew.adm (Mar 11, 2020)

Anyone got invited for 2613 ?


----------



## hjs3210 (Dec 30, 2019)

uk25 said:


> yg120814 said:
> 
> 
> > DOE 24 May 2020 95 point just got an invite.... OMG.....
> ...


 you mean May 2019? Accountant?


----------



## hjs3210 (Dec 30, 2019)

Oops wrong reply


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

Received invite!

Non-pro rata, 90 points, DOE 24 January 2020.

BANG!!!


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

Anyone got 491Fs or any ICt business analyst?


----------



## stev_tuman (Nov 18, 2019)

received invite, 261399 90points, DOE 31.12.2019


----------



## yg120814 (Jun 6, 2019)

*Received invite (Accountant)*

DOE 24 May 2019, 95 Pointer accountant just got an invite..... OMG...


----------



## serenacoco (Mar 12, 2020)

Received! Non prodata EOI 2/12/2019 
Anyone can kindly advise me what to do? My 485 expired last month and I applied for 600 tourist visa. I am still on my bridging A. Do I get bridging C if I apply PR while i'm still on BVA? Should I cancel my 600 application or wait until the 600 is granted? Or do I apply while I'm on BVA?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

baiken said:


> Just a question guys, I am not sure if it was asked before already. To get +5 points additional for my wife with my 189 application, is it still possible to use an English Certificate from her College? I see no option on my EOI wherein I can upload the said certificate. The only options available are "PTE, IELTS, OET, Cambridge, etc."
> 
> Is the English Certificate not valid anymore to claim the additional +5 points?
> 
> ...


English certification from college can be used only for proof of functional English
If you want to claim 5 points, then you need to get competent English score from one of the test agencies 

Cheers


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

Hey guys, I've received invitation for 189. 

For those who can't see my signature:

ANZSCO 351311 Chef
EOI 189 - 20 NOV, 2019 - 90pts


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nacalen said:


> Hey guys, I've received invitation for 189.
> 
> For those who can't see my signature:
> 
> ...


Any particular reason why you have not withdrawn your EOI under 189 when you have already submitted your application under 190 ?

Cheers


----------



## kp2174 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello there,
Any one got invited ICT security specialist non pro rata with 90 points DOE 29/01/2019???
TIA..


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Looks like ~1000 invitations round


----------



## nacalen (Sep 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Any particular reason why you have not withdrawn your EOI under 189 when you have already submitted your application under 190 ?
> 
> Cheers


Hmmm, maybe my description is not clear enough. 

I got the invitation for 190, but not yet the nomination. Is there any particular wording that would be better?


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

Apparently invites have been issued???


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

Lolly21 said:


> Apparently invites have been issued???


or these people are lying through their teeth


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

Iscah update..


----------



## haroldroyal (Mar 12, 2020)

evanb said:


> Received invite!
> 
> Non-pro rata, 90 points, DOE 24 January 2020.
> 
> BANG!!!


OMG Can't believe this!!! What's your occcupation plz?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Invitations for non pro rata only? Lol


----------



## Santrupta (Mar 4, 2020)

Got invited.. 90.. 261313.. DOE 21/12/19.. BOOOOOMMM!!


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

Sorry didn't see the other posts!! Any 85 points??


----------



## ajageorg (Jul 15, 2019)

Received invite , non pro rata, 90 points ,DOE 04-Dec-2019


----------



## bijoytsamuel (Nov 22, 2019)

hi Any 491 FS invite? and any invite for ICT Business Analyst?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

261313, 90 points, 22 Dec 2019 (ISCAH FB group) is the last DOE to be invited. Looks like a 800 round. 

85 pointers will have to wait forever lol.


----------



## Gunnidhi (Nov 6, 2019)

Looks like no invites for one with 85 points again in 189 261313.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Gunnidhi said:


> Looks like no invites for one with 85 points again in 189 261313.


We are never going to get it. Let's face it. Australia is only for super talented people. There isn't anything an Australian can't do.


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Ict security 
Doe - 21/12/2019
Invited


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

I believe it is another 1000 round, just in favor of non pro Rata instead.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

kunsal said:


> 261313, 90 points, 22 Dec 2019 (ISCAH FB group) is the last DOE to be invited. Looks like a 800 round.
> 
> 85 pointers will have to wait forever lol.


I have heard the latest date to be 29 Jan in a separate group for 261313


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

Any invite for pro Rata today?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

sidney_jec said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > 261313, 90 points, 22 Dec 2019 (ISCAH FB group) is the last DOE to be invited. Looks like a 800 round.
> ...


Impossible. That would mean 2613* moved 2 and a half months...which would indirectly imply a 1500 plus round.


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi - Can you please let us know the site where you have the information that 261313 got invite on 29th Jan


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

I lodged mid October and have 85 points. 232111. How to I predict when I might get an invite. I've noticed some people doing calculations?


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Lolly21 said:


> I lodged mid October and have 85 points. 232111. How to I predict when I might get an invite. I've noticed some people doing calculations?


The number of existing eois before you + number of 90s and above accumulate each month - number of invites given (factors to consider: migration plan from DHA, invitations already given, number of visa granted for both primary + secondary applicants, number of people currently DHA are processing) +- number of fake eois -number of fake eois that gets cleared manually by DHA. It is not a simple calculation and there is only limited amount of information officially disclose. 

but just looking at the previous rounds, 300+ 95 pointers above each month. another ~400 90 pointers. +current backlog of a couple of months of 90 pointers. it will need 1k invitations for at least a couple more rounds. but even if that happens, 85 eois with doe from March 2019 will get invited first. if your doe is October, it will be a long wait. however there are certain factors that can play positively on your side, such as some 85 pointers from March to October may have already gained extra points and got cleared etc.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Rajesh533 said:


> Hi - Can you please let us know the site where you have the information that 261313 got invite on 29th Jan



He may be a 491.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Impossible. That would mean 2613* moved 2 and a half months...which would indirectly imply a 1500 plus round.


could be wrong. got the information in a phone group from a person who got this info from someone else.


----------



## Ak1801 (Aug 10, 2019)

I have got invitation @ 90 pts.
DOE - 24/01/2020
Anzco code - 261313


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Looks to be a huge round guys, was not expecting an invite this month but can't believe I have received one. Thanks a lot for your support, got invited at 90 points DOE 27/1/2020 🙂


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

ANZSCO CODE: 263111 - Computer Network professional. Email received at 12:59am 13/2/2020


AKheraj said:


> Looks to be a huge round guys, was not expecting an invite this month but can't believe I have received one. Thanks a lot for your support, got invited at 90 points DOE 27/1/2020 🙂


----------



## kp2174 (Feb 11, 2020)

AKheraj said:


> ANZSCO CODE: 263111 - Computer Network professional. Email received at 12:59am 13/2/2020
> 
> 
> AKheraj said:
> ...


Hi Akheraj,
Is it 189 or 491?


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

189


kp2174 said:


> akheraj said:
> 
> 
> > anzsco code: 263111 - computer network professional. Email received at 12:59am 13/2/2020
> ...


----------



## GR01 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi Guys I have got invitation @ 90 pts.
DOE - 07/01/2020 Anzco code - 261313. Thansk for your support. I wish all of us get an invite soon.


----------



## ashok.bharatsharma (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi Guys, 

I got my 189 invite this morning. DOE 16/11/2019
Mechanical 
90 Points. 
Thanks for all the support here. All the best to everyone!


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

I received an invite for 189. 

Civil Engineering Professional - Non Pro Rata (233211)

90 points - DOE 10/01/2020

I think as per my previous prediction and foi, most of the 90 pointers are cleared except for accountants and auditors. 

For those who have just missed out as well as the 85 pointers I hope you all the best as I think it is finally time for you guys!


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

Anyone invited at 90 points for non prorata occupation EOI lodged on 19th Feb?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lostme (Dec 13, 2019)

Lots of invites . congrats all and all the best to the one waiting to get invite soon..


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Finally, Finally I got my Invitation. 

Special thanks to NB & GandalfAndBilbo for all the responses to my queries.

----------
Visa Category: 189
Occupation: 261313 - Software Engineer
Points Total : 90
EOI DOE: 22/01/2020
----------

Good luck to everyone else who are waiting for their ITA have patience and the day won't be far away when you will have Invitation in your mail.


----------



## VicJ (Feb 25, 2020)

Any Mechanical Engineering invite reported with 90 points with the DOE later than 16/11/20? I reckon Mechanical is moving a bit slow compared to other Engineering occupations.


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

@kirk1031 do you know the latest cut off dates for march round like you posted for feb round in the february thread?

Thanks in advance


----------



## expatforumboy (Jun 3, 2019)

What’s your point’s breakdown? You mentioned in some of your posts thst you are 85+5 w/ Aug 2019 DOE? Have you inceeased it to 90 on 21/12?
Thanks. 



ahujahooman said:


> Ict security
> Doe - 21/12/2019
> Invited
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veer.sheoran (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Got my invite for developer programmer with 90 points and DOE 29/01/2020. Best of luck for those who are waiting.
Special thanks to Tony.
Cheers,
Veer


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks mate! Cheers!


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

NB said:


> English certification from college can be used only for proof of functional English
> If you want to claim 5 points, then you need to get competent English score from one of the test agencies
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for the clarification!

Cheers mate!


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Harshala said:


> @kirk1031 do you know the latest cut off dates for march round like you posted for feb round in the february thread?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey, did you get an invite ?


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

R.Max said:


> Hey, did you get an invite ?


No. Maybe next round. Iscah has published unofficial results and their cut off date is 21/12/2019. Hopefully it will get updated to a January date.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Harshala said:


> No. Maybe next round. Iscah has published unofficial results and their cut off date is 21/12/2019. Hopefully it will get updated to a January date.


I have a feeling it would have cleared till Jan, there is not many people on 90 according Jan FOI.


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi guys,

Is Dec 21st the latest doe for 261111/261112? Please update here if there are anymore invites after that date. Most of the occupations have got January dates.

Thank you


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Congratulations Everyone!!! Hope you all receive Grants as soon as possible.

This is a humble request, please withdraw your EOI's from the 190 lists for your respective states. Since 90 pointers have received for most of the occupations, so 95 pointers for 190 should be very less based on current scenario. This will help removing chance of "same person getting invite twice, one for 190 and one for 189".

Thank you!!
Your Sincerely 
A 90 pointer for 190.
ANZSCO- 261313
Points BreakDown-
Age=30, Exp=10(5 Onshore/5 Offshore), PTE=20, Spouse Competent Eng=5, Naati=5, Education=15, SS=5. Total=90 (190) and 85 (189).


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

A 1500 round can make such a huge difference!
Non Pro rata 85s still have a chance if they have more such rounds!


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

Congrats everyone and All the best for people waiting. You will get.. It is a number game.. Rise your points to maximum and wait.

I got invite for Software Engineer this morning just before my age point to go down next month.

Is there a group for visa lodgment?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

lakskant said:


> Congrats everyone and All the best for people waiting. You will get.. It is a number game.. Rise your points to maximum and wait.
> 
> I got invite for Software Engineer this morning just before my age point to go down next month.
> 
> Is there a group for visa lodgment?


Congrats!

Points and DOE?


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

lakskant said:


> Congrats everyone and All the best for people waiting. You will get.. It is a number game.. Rise your points to maximum and wait.
> 
> I got invite for Software Engineer this morning just before my age point to go down next month.
> 
> Is there a group for visa lodgment?


Congrats!!!

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...a/1493686-189-visa-lodge-grant-2020-a-84.html


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Points and DOE?


It is in the Signature. 90 pts. 2/1/2020


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-march-13th-2020-skill-select-invitation-results-189491/

According to iscah, it is very interesting to note that EOI's at 95P and 100P for almost all the occupations had a DOE of 12/03/2020 on the date of invitation round! I assume most of these fake EOI's are being lodged by agents rather than individuals.


----------



## sachinns123 (Mar 11, 2020)

Can anyone tell what was the score for which invitation went for 261313 in 491 Visa. I currently have 90 points and did not receive invitation.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Aussie dreamz said:


> https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-march-13th-2020-skill-select-invitation-results-189491/
> 
> According to iscah, it is very interesting to note that EOI's at 95P and 100P for almost all the occupations had a DOE of 12/03/2020 on the date of invitation round! I assume most of these fake EOI's are being lodged by agents rather than individuals.


Hardly interesting. Just means that all 95 and 100 pointers have been invited which is normal.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-march-13th-2020-skill-select-invitation-results-189491/
> 
> According to iscah, it is very interesting to note that EOI's at 95P and 100P for almost all the occupations had a DOE of 12/03/2020 on the date of invitation round! I assume most of these fake EOI's are being lodged by agents rather than individuals.


That is weird indeed!!what are the odds aint it


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

sidney_jec said:


> could be wrong. got the information in a phone group from a person who got this info from someone else.


Can you confirm please?

According to ISCAH, 24th January 2020 was the last 2613* 90 pointer to be invited so 29th January 2020 could also be a possibility.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

kunsal said:


> Hardly interesting. Just means that all 95 and 100 pointers have been invited which is normal.


You are right!


----------



## gaurav.khatter (Feb 20, 2020)

This is very common, Higher slab points will always show DOE as invitation round date whenever invitation jumps to lower slab. This only means that all EOIs lodged at the time invitation having these points got the invitation.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

cutiepie25 said:


> That is weird indeed!!what are the odds aint it


Apparently it is safe to assume that all 95P and 100P would have been invited untill 12/03 for all the occupations except ofcourse Accountants and Auditors.


----------



## chhaynemo007 (Oct 14, 2019)

Received an invite today

2613 - 90 Points @ 18/11/2019


----------



## sachinns123 (Mar 11, 2020)

Can anyone tell what was the score for which invitation went for 261313 in 491 Visa. I currently have 90 points and did not receive invitation.Also what is the minimum score that has got invitation from offshore.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

sachinns123 said:


> Can anyone tell what was the score for which invitation went for 261313 in 491 Visa. I currently have 90 points and did not receive invitation.Also what is the minimum score that has got invitation from offshore.


According to iscah, someone with 90P has received an invite for 491 with DOE 4/03 (No information available on occupation code).

Being on-shore or off-shore is irrelevant as each state have their own criteria for 491 Visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sachinns123 said:


> Can anyone tell what was the score for which invitation went for 261313 in 491 Visa. I currently have 90 points and did not receive invitation.Also what is the minimum score that has got invitation from offshore.


Through Skillselect if you get invite, then it’s only based on points and date of effect
It does not matter whether you are onshore or offshore 

Cheers


----------



## hjs3210 (Dec 30, 2019)

Is there a link for April 2020 round discussion?


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...share_fid=114200&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## antonios_1987 (Sep 22, 2017)

Any possible chance to get an invitation with 65 points before Aug 2020?
233511 Mechanical Engineer.
EOI lodged on 30th April 2020.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

antonios_1987 said:


> Any possible chance to get an invitation with 65 points before Aug 2020?
> 233511 Mechanical Engineer.
> EOI lodged on 30th April 2020.


Applicants with 85/90 points are having doubts whether they will be invited or not
You do the maths for your chances with just 65 points 

Cheers


----------



## gsr_2339 (Feb 19, 2020)

antonios_1987 said:


> Any possible chance to get an invitation with 65 points before Aug 2020?
> 233511 Mechanical Engineer.
> EOI lodged on 30th April 2020.


Hey mate, this is 2020 you might have a chance if you go back to the period 2013-2017.


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

antonios_1987 said:


> Any possible chance to get an invitation with 65 points before Aug 2020?
> 233511 Mechanical Engineer.
> EOI lodged on 30th April 2020.


I am mechanical engineer with 90 points EOI lodged on 16th December 2019.

I don't know if I'm getting an invite before Aug 2020. You do the math.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

antonios_1987 said:


> Any possible chance to get an invitation with 65 points before Aug 2020?
> 233511 Mechanical Engineer.
> EOI lodged on 30th April 2020.


Nothing wrong with expecting but ,Your expectations of getting ita before Aug20 threw me out of the world &#55358;&#56698;


----------



## mhshihab (Aug 27, 2018)

juni_001 said:


> The number of existing eois before you + number of 90s and above accumulate each month - number of invites given (factors to consider: migration plan from DHA, invitations already given, number of visa granted for both primary + secondary applicants, number of people currently DHA are processing) +- number of fake eois -number of fake eois that gets cleared manually by DHA. It is not a simple calculation and there is only limited amount of information officially disclose.
> 
> but just looking at the previous rounds, 300+ 95 pointers above each month. another ~400 90 pointers. +current backlog of a couple of months of 90 pointers. it will need 1k invitations for at least a couple more rounds. but even if that happens, 85 eois with doe from March 2019 will get invited first. if your doe is October, it will be a long wait. however there are certain factors that can play positively on your side, such as some 85 pointers from March to October may have already gained extra points and got cleared etc.


Good observation!


----------



## bhawnatalreja91 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hello,
I am an IT engineer scoring 80 points. Do I stand any chance for getting a 189 PR invitation?


----------



## Santrupta (Mar 4, 2020)

bhawnatalreja91 said:


> Hello,
> I am an IT engineer scoring 80 points. Do I stand any chance for getting a 189 PR invitation?


I had to wait for 3 months after getting to 90. There are literally thousands and thousands of 85 pointers, waiting for their turn. So unless you can find a way to increase 10 more points on your application, it’s not going to work out. My apologies if I sounded blunt, but you shouldn’t waste your time and efforts if you can use this time to focus on some other place to migrate to.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

bhawnatalreja91 said:


> Hello,
> I am an IT engineer scoring 80 points. Do I stand any chance for getting a 189 PR invitation?


It’s really hard to predict. If more number of invites are consistently sent every month , then there is a slight chance . But as of now even 90 have a 2 month backlog. Unless you are onshore who have all upper hand to write naati, do PY or gain Aus work exp,etc. If you have maxed out your age option then it’s a tough bet


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

sidney_jec said:


> could be wrong. got the information in a phone group from a person who got this info from someone else.


Hey sidney_jec,

Can you confirm about the 90 pointer 2613* guy who got an invite this month with a DOE of 29th January 2020 please?


----------



## bhawnatalreja91 (Mar 15, 2020)

Is there a chance for an IT engineer with 80 points for subclass 190? Are there major disadvantages with applying for this category?


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

kunsal said:


> Hey sidney_jec,
> 
> Can you confirm about the 90 pointer 2613* guy who got an invite this month with a DOE of 29th January 2020 please?


sorry man can not. don't know the person personally. just put the information that they put out on the group. I usually refrain from contacting them personally unless absolutely necessary


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi everyone,
just wandering what documents do CO ask for when claiming 5 points for regional education?
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Jattt said:


> Hi everyone,
> just wandering what documents do CO ask for when claiming 5 points for regional education?
> Thanks
> 
> ...


I consulted a migration agent in regards to this, and they said 9/10, A completion letter from education provider that stipulates the location of campus, duration, and that you were an 'internal' student will be satisfactory. 

If asked for further proof, tax assessment from ATO with your address, lease agreement, bank statement, bills with your name and address can be provided.


----------



## Aruna Priyantha (Mar 2, 2020)

Are there anyone who has submitted eois for both 189 and 491 family stream with higer points? If you are not going to accept the 491 invitation please withdraw your eoi.Don't waste the chance of someone willing to accept the eoi. Thank you.


----------



## panky (Nov 20, 2019)

I am a Structural Engineer with 80 points.
ANZSCO: 233214

Having very little hope for Australia!
Anybody who falls in same anzsco please message me.


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

I got invited for 261313 in March 2020 round with 90 points and DOE as 17/11/19. My PCC and health examination expires in May 2020. My wife booked her PCC and health examination for the coming week. We are currently in Melbourne and she got a message from BUPA that her appointment is cancelled due to Covid-19. We are expecting similar response from VFS when we go to get her PCC done next week. I have a couple of questions.

1. With an uncertainty looming on my wife's health check due to Covid-19 lockdowns, it is likely that we might not have all the documents by the date this invite ends (2 months time). Shall I go ahead and submit the application with the documents that I have (and risk the delay in processing) or shall I wait till I have all the documents? 

2. In case we don't get all the documents within 2 months and the invite goes void - do we get invited again? How does it work?

3. My health check and PCC expire in May 2020. Is it recommended to get another health check and PCC done before submitting the application?

Looking forward to read your responses. Thanks.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

seeker10 said:


> I got invited for 261313 in March 2020 round with 90 points and DOE as 17/11/19. My PCC and health examination expires in May 2020. My wife booked her PCC and health examination for the coming week. We are currently in Melbourne and she got a message from BUPA that her appointment is cancelled due to Covid-19. We are expecting similar response from VFS when we go to get her PCC done next week. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1. With an uncertainty looming on my wife's health check due to Covid-19 lockdowns, it is likely that we might not have all the documents by the date this invite ends (2 months time). Shall I go ahead and submit the application with the documents that I have (and risk the delay in processing) or shall I wait till I have all the documents?
> 
> ...


Health check is not the document that you have to gather before the initial submission for 189 visa. Same as PCC. You only need to provide essential evidence to claim all you points at lodgement.

Sit back and wait for the CO to contact you for health check like what I did 

Also health check only lasts for 12 months and in some case the visa itself takes more than 12 months to assess so there is no point doing it too early. You can prepare PCC now not a problem because it is cheap and quick.


----------



## seeker10 (Jun 26, 2019)

*seeker10*



JennyWang said:


> Health check is not the document that you have to gather before the initial submission for 189 visa. Same as PCC. You only need to provide essential evidence to claim all you points at lodgement.
> 
> Sit back and wait for the CO to contact you for health check like what I did
> 
> Also health check only lasts for 12 months and in some case the visa itself takes more than 12 months to assess so there is no point doing it too early. You can prepare PCC now not a problem because it is cheap and quick.


Thanks Jenny.  

I am just worried that if I do not provide all the documents at one go, it might take more time. The processing estimates are already going towards 11 months.

Also confirming, do we both (my wife and I) go on to BVA the moment we apply. Both of us are on 485 and I am wondering if we need to update our respective employers about this status.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

seeker10 said:


> Thanks Jenny.
> 
> I am just worried that if I do not provide all the documents at one go, it might take more time. The processing estimates are already going towards 11 months.
> 
> Also confirming, do we both (my wife and I) go on to BVA the moment we apply. Both of us are on 485 and I am wondering if we need to update our respective employers about this status.


Yes both of you will get BVA but it will only be activated after your current 485 expires. BVA also has the same condition as your 485.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All,
I do have one query: if person have applied 189 visa.
He got BVA after expiry of 485 visa.
If a person withdrawn the file during BVA, then what is procedure..the person will be remain on BVA OR have to apply another visa?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> I do have one query: if person have applied 189 visa.
> He got BVA after expiry of 485 visa.
> If a person withdrawn the file during BVA, then what is procedure..the person will be remain on BVA OR have to apply another visa?


If he withdraws the 189, then the BVA is also cancelled
He has to get another visa or leave the country to prevent from becoming illegal

Cheers


----------



## Ellada (Mar 4, 2020)

My husband is UK citizen. We are planning apply for spouse visa. He didn't work for a year. He is working from January 2020. He has a house in London. And he has £ 62.500 saving from 30 October 2019. I know that we can apply only after 30 April 2020. On migrate.org.uk written cash saving formula: 

The cash savings formula

Identify the lowest figure as seen in the bank account in the 6 months prior to submitting the online application
Minus 16,000 from this figure
Divide this amount by 2.5

Our saving seen from 30 October. 

30 October, 
30 November, 
30 December, 
30 January, 
29 February 
30 March. 

Can I apply after 30 March

Or

30 November
30 December 
30 January 
29 February 
30 March 
30 April?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Ellada said:


> My husband is UK citizen. We are planning apply for spouse visa. He didn't work for a year. He is working from January 2020. He has a house in London. And he has £ 62.500 saving from 30 October 2019. I know that we can apply only after 30 April 2020. On migrate.org.uk written cash saving formula:
> 
> The cash savings formula
> 
> ...


Are you asking about requirements for a British visa? (I see you have already posted in the Britain forum)


----------



## Ellada (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes I am planning for spouse visa UK. My husband is British.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

Ellada said:


> Yes I am planning for spouse visa UK. My husband is British.


"Australia Expat Forum for Expats Living in Australia"


----------



## ashwinm7779 (Apr 19, 2019)

can Anyone help me with the latest list from freedom of information regarding the current number of EOI's on each points section respectively?


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

NB said:


> If he withdraws the 189, then the BVA is also cancelled
> He has to get another visa or leave the country to prevent from becoming illegal
> 
> Cheers


Yes, i know that BVA of that will get cancelled.

But will a person gets a Bridging Visa C or BVD ?
As I know that a person can stay or apply for a new visa in next 28 or 35 days..
Any highlight on this..will surely help. Thanks


----------



## anilmagendra (Jun 23, 2019)

*Need help with query related to partner's skillset point*

Hi,

:ranger:

My query is :
am i eligible to get my partner's skillset 5 points?

Myself primary applicant ANZSCO code 261313 Software Engineer = ACS
My wife's ANZSCO code 222312 Financial Investment Manager = VETASSESS

Since there is concept of STSOL and MLSSL for skills list
this doubt come into my mind

will i be eligible to get 5 point for my wife's skill?

Please suggest!
I am looking for answers

cheers,
Anil


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anilmagendra said:


> Hi,
> 
> :ranger:
> 
> ...


Does she have competent English score and positive assessment under stsol ?
If yes then you can claim 5 points under 189 and 10 points under 190


Cheers


----------



## anilmagendra (Jun 23, 2019)

Yes she has competent english score. yes it will give 5 points
My question was for skillset-> does it mean since both occupation are not in same list-> she wont receive 5 points for skills?

You mentioned 10 points for 190 Visa how? please explain
anyway in QLD there is no 190 visa for 261313 at this moment


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anilmagendra said:


> Yes she has competent english score. yes it will give 5 points
> My question was for skillset-> does it mean since both occupation are not in same list-> she wont receive 5 points for skills?
> 
> You mentioned 10 points for 190 Visa how? please explain
> anyway in QLD there is no 190 visa for 261313 at this moment


There is nothing to explain
Just enter that your spouse has competent English and skilled assessment under the 222312 Anzsco code, and automatically Skillselect will give you the points wherever eligible 

Cheers


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

is there any group for April 189 round that we can join?
thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Jattt said:


> is there any group for April 189 round that we can join?
> thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a.../1497888-189-invitations-april-2020-a-11.html


----------



## ashwinm7779 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hey Anil,

Unfortunately, your wife will only be eligible for 5 points for the English Language Requirement.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

March 2020 189 Data is out . . . 


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------

